# Rieccomi..



## duca74 (25 Luglio 2013)

Ciao a tutti.. avevo scritto qua a gennaio.. metto il link della discussione giusto per non stare a riscrivere tutto:
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/18609-ecco-la-mia-storia

Nel frattempo le cose sono andate "avanti" nel senso che lei a marzo ritratta il suo tradimento, che alla fine non aveva ceduto alle avance del suo collega, ma ci andò insieme una volta senza consumare, per dimostrare (a lui) che non era possibile affrontare una relazione extraconiugale del genere. In tutta onestà a questa cosa non ci credo.. mi pare una bella caxxata.. Posso anche credere che alla fine non abbia consumato, ma la motivazione è veramente sciocca, se poi lui non sia riuscito a star dritto.. questo è un'altro discorso.. 

Alla fine mia moglie mi disse che confessò un tradimento prolungato perchè era stufa del gioco di matrimonio aperto da lei proposto, e lo fece per ingelosirmi pensando che sarei tornato da lei per consolarla..

Ovviamente invece mi sono incavolato come un treno, ho perso tutta la fiducia in lei, ed insieme anche l'amore..

Nel frattempo io continuo a frequentare quando possibile l'altra ragazza, e ormai rompo ogni freno, probabilmente scottato dalla situazione di mia moglie e mi lascio andare totalmente.. (leggasi: ci innamoriamo..)

Tuttavia rimango a casa, per mio figlio, a lei non nascondo nulla della mia relazione esterna, non voglio, non voglio che si dica che ho una relazione nascosta.. cerco di essere il più corretto possibile..
Però a volte è un vero inferno straziante, mia moglie dice di amarmi ancora, io non provo nulla.. passano le giornate tra pianti e baruffe a volte anche violente.. 

Poi però scopro che nel frattempo lei è già stata da un avvocato per informarsi.. mi dice che alla fine lei è nella parte del giusto, che non dirà mai del suo gioco proposto, e che io sono alla fine un fedifrago, che lei ha in mano tutte le prove, che mi fa dare l'addebito di colpa e mi manda in rovina, e mi toglie il figlio.. ALLA FACCIA DELL'AMORE DICO IO.

La ragazza che frequento intanto comincia, giustamente, a dirmi che devo fare delle decisioni, e che fino a quando non sistemo la cosa, è meglio non vedersi.. mi fa male.. DA MATTI, però forse è una cosa saggia per poter affrontare meglio in serenità la situazione familiare..

Mia moglie intanto vede che non esco più, e spera in un ricongiungimento.. ma non ce la faccio.. ogni volta che cerca di abbracciarmi mi irrigidisco e mi viene un brivido freddo lungo la schiena..
Poi però vengo assalito da atroci dubbi per via di mio figlio.. pensare alla famiglia e fare il responsabile ma vivere cmq non serenamente? Alla fine anche nei confronti di mia moglie non è corretto se non l'amo..
Lei lo sa.. gliel'ho detto più volte, ma non mi vuole lasciare andare.. 

E' tutto così difficile.. a giorni mi sento lucido e determinato, altre volte perso e confuso, in preda alla tristezza..
Vado dritto per la mia strada?


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.. avevo scritto qua a gennaio.. metto il link della discussione giusto per non stare a riscrivere tutto:
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/18609-ecco-la-mia-storia
> 
> Nel frattempo le cose sono andate "avanti" nel senso che lei a marzo ritratta il suo tradimento, che alla fine non aveva ceduto alle avance del suo collega, ma ci andò insieme una volta senza consumare, per dimostrare (a lui) che non era possibile affrontare una relazione extraconiugale del genere. In tutta onestà a questa cosa non ci credo.. mi pare una bella caxxata.. Posso anche credere che alla fine non abbia consumato, ma la motivazione è veramente sciocca, se poi lui non sia riuscito a star dritto.. questo è un'altro discorso..
> ...


Lascia tua moglie...ti stressa troppo vivere con lei e probabilmente questo ti impedisce di avere un rapporto sereno con tuo figlio.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Lascia tua moglie...ti stressa troppo vivere con lei e probabilmente questo ti impedisce di avere un rapporto sereno con tuo figlio.


Assolutamente sì :up:


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.. avevo scritto qua a gennaio.. metto il link della discussione giusto per non stare a riscrivere tutto:
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/18609-ecco-la-mia-storia
> 
> Nel frattempo le cose sono andate "avanti" nel senso che lei a marzo ritratta il suo tradimento, che alla fine non aveva ceduto alle avance del suo collega, ma ci andò insieme una volta senza consumare, per dimostrare (a lui) che non era possibile affrontare una relazione extraconiugale del genere. In tutta onestà a questa cosa non ci credo.. mi pare una bella caxxata.. Posso anche credere che alla fine non abbia consumato, ma la motivazione è veramente sciocca, se poi lui non sia riuscito a star dritto.. questo è un'altro discorso..
> ...



Ho sempre pensato e lo penso tuttora che se si è in crisi, ma non si è innamorati di una terza persona, sia doveroso restare in famiglia per i figli.
Il fatto, però, che si sia innamorati, cambia tutto lo scenario e ti consiglio di vivere il tuo amore pienamente prendendo una decisione seria al riguardo.
Figlio o non figlio, l'amore è troppo prezioso per lasciarlo andare e poi considera che tuo figlio non vive e non vivrà in un ambiente sereno con voi due ormai così distaccati.


----------



## duca74 (25 Luglio 2013)

Già.. fra l'altro è stato veramente un periodo troppo stressante.. 
Ho fatto anche delle sedute dalla psicoterapeuta (ora ho smesso), e per come sto, mi ha fatto capire che non ci sono tante alternative..

Fra l'altro ultimamente ci sto pure rimettendo in salute.. non so se a causa dello stress... devo fare degli accertamenti, speriamo che non siano robe brutte.. 
Io sono un persona positiva ed emozionale, ma purtroppo quando ci sono problemi tendo a portarli dentro di me, e so che questo non fa bene..

Riguardo al figlio.. beh.. avete ragione, per quanto con lui mi sforzo di essere normale e sereno, a volte sento di essere nervoso e non dare il massimo per lui.. e me ne dispiace.. ma poi penso.. sfasciando il matrimonio (ma probabilmente è già sfasciato) tutto sarà meglio?
Insomma avete capito che il mio cruccio è tutto li.. il benessere del piccolo.. ma credo che sia normale..


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Già.. fra l'altro è stato veramente un periodo troppo stressante..
> Ho fatto anche delle sedute dalla psicoterapeuta (ora ho smesso), e per come sto, mi ha fatto capire che non ci sono tante alternative..
> 
> Fra l'altro ultimamente ci sto pure rimettendo in salute.. non so se a causa dello stress... devo fare degli accertamenti, speriamo che non siano robe brutte..
> ...


seppellire un cadavere (il tuo matrimonio) è sempre cosa saggia da fare.

del doman non v'è certezza,ma se vi ricorderete che divorziano marito e moglie, ma non babbo e mamma allora ve la caverete


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.. avevo scritto qua a gennaio.. metto il link della discussione giusto per non stare a riscrivere tutto:
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/18609-ecco-la-mia-storia
> 
> Nel frattempo le cose sono andate "avanti" nel senso che lei a marzo ritratta il suo tradimento, che alla fine non aveva ceduto alle avance del suo collega, ma ci andò insieme una volta senza consumare, per dimostrare (a lui) che non era possibile affrontare una relazione extraconiugale del genere. In tutta onestà a questa cosa non ci credo.. mi pare una bella caxxata.. Posso anche credere che alla fine non abbia consumato, ma la motivazione è veramente sciocca, se poi lui non sia riuscito a star dritto.. questo è un'altro discorso..
> ...


Comunque anche tu mica ci hai messo molto 
ma disinnamorar ti di tua moglie...
cercate di prendere una decisione sensata 
insieme senza fare i cazzoni che alla fine chi 
rimette è il bambino...


----------



## duca74 (25 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Comunque anche tu mica ci hai messo molto
> ma disinnamorar ti di tua moglie...
> cercate di prendere una decisione sensata
> insieme senza fare i cazzoni che alla fine chi
> rimette è il bambino...


Beh certo da come ho scritto può sembrare che ci ho messo 2 secondi..
In realtà le difficoltà c'erano già da un bel po.. ma si andava avanti..
probabilmente questa cosa è stata solo la scintilla..
L'ultima cosa che voglio è che ci rimetta il bimbo te lo assicuro.. 
ed è per questo che sono ancora legato a casa..


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato e lo penso tuttora che se si è in crisi, ma non si è innamorati di una terza persona, sia doveroso restare in famiglia per i figli.
> Il fatto, però, che si sia innamorati, cambia tutto lo scenario e ti consiglio di vivere il tuo amore pienamente prendendo una decisione seria al riguardo.
> Figlio o non figlio, l'amore è troppo prezioso per lasciarlo andare e poi considera che tuo figlio non vive e non vivrà in un ambiente sereno con voi due ormai così distaccati.


:up:


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.. avevo scritto qua a gennaio.. metto il link della discussione giusto per non stare a riscrivere tutto:
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/18609-ecco-la-mia-storia
> 
> Nel frattempo le cose sono andate "avanti" nel senso che lei a marzo ritratta il suo tradimento, che alla fine non aveva ceduto alle avance del suo collega, ma ci andò insieme una volta senza consumare, per dimostrare (a lui) che non era possibile affrontare una relazione extraconiugale del genere. In tutta onestà a questa cosa non ci credo.. mi pare una bella caxxata.. Posso anche credere che alla fine non abbia consumato, ma la motivazione è veramente sciocca, se poi lui non sia riuscito a star dritto.. questo è un'altro discorso..
> ...


Ciao.
Io ho passato due anni a sforzarmi di fare andare le cose in casa.
Per i figli e per la paura di affrontare una separazione (sempre per via dei figli)
Pur non amando piu' il mio compagno (il fastidio che provi lo conosco bene).
Alla fine siamo stati anche in terapia di coppia, dove e' venuto chiaramente fuori che non ci amiamo piu' e che ci sopportiamo a stento.
Ora mi sto separando...ed e' in effetti straziante e duro come pensavo.
Ma anche avessi resistito ancora, sarebbe giusto stata questione di tempo.
Per le accuse che ti muove, comincia a sentire anche tu un avvocato.


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Io ho passato due anni a sforzarmi di fare andare le cose in casa.
> Per i figli e per la paura di affrontare una separazione (sempre per via dei figli)
> Pur non amando piu' il mio compagno (il fastidio che provi lo conosco bene).
> ...


Con il mio primo marito abbiamo passato nottate intere a parlare per fare a capirci..il giorno dopo tornava tutto come prima, finchè mi è passato tutto il sentimento e a forza di insistere anche l'affetto,tutto,anche i ricordi belli...secondo me non vale la pena accanirsi quando l'incompatibilità è totale!E che fastidio,che tortura rimanere con una persona che non si ama,che lo sa,l'ha capito fa finta di niente e pretende amore...una sera ho preso mia figlia e me ne sono andata dai miei.Che liberazione!Appena arrivata da loro mi sono fatta una doccia...ci sono rimasta sotto un'ora,mi sembrava di stare sciacquando via tutta la bruttezza di quel matrimonio....Poi separazione e divorzio.Vita nuova..


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Con il mio primo marito abbiamo passato nottate intere a parlare per fare a capirci..il giorno dopo tornava tutto come prima, finchè mi è passato tutto il sentimento e a forza di insistere anche l'affetto,tutto,anche i ricordi belli...secondo me non vale la pena accanirsi quando l'incompatibilità è totale!E che fastidio,che tortura rimanere con una persona che non si ama,che lo sa,l'ha capito fa finta di niente e pretende amore...una sera ho preso mia figlia e me ne sono andata dai miei.Che liberazione!Appena arrivata da loro mi sono fatta una doccia...ci sono rimasta sotto un'ora,mi sembrava di stare sciacquando via tutta la bruttezza di quel matrimonio....Poi separazione e divorzio.Vita nuova..


Le nostre incompatibilita' sono diventate con gli anni sempre piu' profonde.
Ma purtroppo la separazione e' molto difficile, come sapevo sarebbe stata.
Lui e' una persona che crede fermamente di essere sempre nel giusto. Non ha mai un cedimento. Una sorta di macchina.
E fa passare gli altri per "sbagliati o esagerati" se manifestano emozioni. Positive o negative che siano.
Non sto qui a dilungarmi, pochissimi potrebbero capire appieno.
Ora non vedo ancora la luce. Vedremo...


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Le nostre incompatibilita' sono diventate cogli anni sempre piu' profonde.
> Ma purtroppo la separazione e' molto difficile, come sapevo sarebbe stata.
> Lui e' una persona che crede fermamente di essere sempre nel giusto. Non ha mai un cedimento. Una sorta di macchina.
> E fa passare gli altri per "sbagliati o esagerati" se manifestano emozioni. Positive o negative che siano.
> ...


Più rimani e più farai fatica ad andartene...lui ha il suo carattere e tu hai il tuo...può andare bene per un'altra ma non per te e viceversa...se hai già fatto di tutto non ascoltarlo più.Non fatevi altro male...Il mio avvocato (donna  ) ha capito benissimo!Sgancialo!!


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Le nostre incompatibilita' sono diventate cogli anni sempre piu' profonde.
> Ma purtroppo la separazione e' molto difficile, come sapevo sarebbe stata.
> Lui e' una persona che crede fermamente di essere sempre nel giusto. Non ha mai un cedimento. Una sorta di macchina.
> E fa passare gli altri per "sbagliati o esagerati" se manifestano emozioni. Positive o negative che siano.
> ...


Io ti capisco molto bene.


E la tua firma è una figata assurda! :up:


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Più rimani e più farai fatica ad andartene...lui ha il suo carattere e tu hai il tuo...può andare bene per un'altra ma non per te e viceversa...se hai già fatto di tutto non ascoltarlo più.Non fatevi altro male...Il mio avvocato (donna  ) ha capito benissimo!Sgancialo!!


Ma siamo gia' per avvocati. Ma dubito riusciremo a trovare un accordo consensuale.
Nel frattempo viviamo ancora insieme. perche' lui non abbandona "il territorio" pur essendo questa casa mia da sempre e avendone una lui tutta sua. Ho detto tutto


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io ti capisco molto bene.
> 
> 
> E la tua firma è una figata assurda! :up:


Grazie!


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma siamo gia' per avvocati. Ma dubito riusciremo a trovare un accordo consensuale.
> Nel frattempo viviamo ancora insieme. perche' lui non abbandona "il territorio" pur essendo questa casa mia da sempre e avendone una lui tutta sua. Ho detto tutto


Quindi andrete in giudiziale...non finisce più!


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma siamo gia' per avvocati. Ma dubito riusciremo a trovare un accordo consensuale.
> Nel frattempo viviamo ancora insieme. perche' lui non abbandona "il territorio" pur essendo questa casa mia da sempre e avendone una lui tutta sua. Ho detto tutto


auguri.   tanti.  ne hai un gran bisogno


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> auguri.   tanti.  ne hai un gran bisogno


Lo so. E' una situazione davvero molto stressante.


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Lo so. E' una situazione davvero molto stressante.


tu preparati psicologicamente al peggio.   se non altro non rischi di scandalizzarti


----------



## duca74 (26 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Con il mio primo marito abbiamo passato nottate intere a parlare per fare a capirci..il giorno dopo tornava tutto come prima, finchè mi è passato tutto il sentimento e a forza di insistere anche l'affetto,tutto,anche i ricordi belli...secondo me non vale la pena accanirsi quando l'incompatibilità è totale!*E che fastidio,che tortura rimanere con una persona che non si ama,che lo sa,l'ha capito fa finta di niente e pretende amore...*una sera ho preso mia figlia e me ne sono andata dai miei.Che liberazione!Appena arrivata da loro mi sono fatta una doccia...ci sono rimasta sotto un'ora,mi sembrava di stare sciacquando via tutta la bruttezza di quel matrimonio....Poi separazione e divorzio.Vita nuova..


Ecco.. la frase in neretto centra perfettamente il punto..
Anche ieri sera siamo rimasti a discutere, in modo ovviamente straziante, lei sa che non l'amo più, non l'ho mai nascosto e che alla fine sono a casa solo per il figlio..
Il fatto è che non l'accetta, secondo lei se sono a casa ho l'obbligo di amarla da tutti i punti di vista, fisico e morale, ma non riesco.. queste cose non vanno a comando.. nascono dall'intimo del proprio io..


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io ti capisco molto bene.
> 
> 
> E la tua firma è una figata assurda! :up:


Figata perche' si sente tutta smontata?...masochista...x me sarebbe mejo un "Sono in rodaggio!" o "Sono gia' tagliandata!"..si proietterebbe oltre...

Ps: cmq pe' la cronaca, a me gusta mucho il finale del tuo sotto nick...ahahah

Ps1: oggi approfittate che so' bono...(e' l'anniversario della rivolucion de Cuba)....ahahahah


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Figata perche' si sente tutta smontata?...masochista...x me sarebbe mejo un "Sono in rodaggio!" o "Sono gia' tagliandata!"..si proietterebbe oltre...
> 
> Ps: cmq pe' la cronaca, a me gusta mucho il finale del tuo sotto nick...ahahah
> 
> Ps1: oggi approfittate che so' bono...(e' l'anniversario della rivolucion de Cuba)....ahahahah


Eh ma è così che mi sento ora. Un pò smontata, un pò incazzata e parecchio in ansia.
Visto che sei in vena dai, consigliami un bell'avatar, che non c'entri con Fidel però


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Eh ma è così che mi sento ora. Un pò smontata, un pò incazzata e parecchio in ansia.
> Visto che sei in vena dai, consigliami un bell'avatar, che non c'entri con Fidel però


Si' pero', secondo me, ripeto, il metterti in firma quello stato d'animo, psicologicamente ti fa avvitare su te stessa....ho letto che ne stai uscendo...proiettati oltre cosi' ti predisponi meglio e ti carichi...DAJE...

E che avatar te potrei consiglia'?....vediamo.....per caso c'hai sotto mano na' Selvaggia Lucarelli?....ahahah


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si' pero', secondo me, ripeto, il metterti in firma quello stato d'animo, psicologicamente ti fa avvitare su te stessa....ho letto che ne stai uscendo...proiettati oltre cosi' ti predisponi meglio e ti carichi...DAJE...
> 
> E che avatar te potrei consiglia'?....vediamo.....per caso c'hai sotto mano na' Selvaggia Lucarelli?....ahahah


Uscendo mica tanto, ci sono ancora bella in mezzo. 
Noooo, la Selvaggia noooo :singleeye:
Tanto vale allora Flavia Vento ahahahah. Lei si...che stordita come è non si avviterebbe di certo sulle sue paranoie


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Uscendo mica tanto, ci sono ancora bella in mezzo.
> Noooo, la Selvaggia noooo :singleeye:
> Tanto vale allora Flavia Vento ahahahah. Lei si...che stordita come è non si avviterebbe di certo sulle sue paranoie


Mi riferivo al fatto che, se non faccio confusione, siete per avvocati...quindi psicologicamente devi guardare solo avanti e non fossilizzarti sul resto....

vabbe', x me, co' quella sciroccata sei da capo a 12...immedesimati allora in un'altra che "spacca il mondo" se nun te piace la selvaggia....e credo de capi' pure perche'...ahahahah....#seschersa...


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Figata perche' si sente tutta smontata?...masochista...x me sarebbe mejo un "Sono in rodaggio!" o "Sono gia' tagliandata!"..si proietterebbe oltre...


Ma daiiiii! E' Jeeg! Anais sta per trasformarsi in un robottone superincazzato che farà piazza pulita dei cattivoni!!! 




> Ps: cmq pe' la cronaca, a me gusta mucho il finale del tuo sotto nick...ahahah



:rotfl: 
Dove il peace and love non arriva, un vaffanculo risolve!


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma daiiiii! E' Jeeg! Anais sta per trasformarsi in un robottone superincazzato che farà piazza pulita dei cattivoni!!!
> 
> ma anche meno incazzato, basta che  "s'incazza" pero'....ahahah
> 
> ...


ciustissimo sorella...ahahah


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma daiiiii! E' Jeeg! Anais sta per trasformarsi in un robottone superincazzato che farà piazza pulita dei cattivoni!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anche a me piace parecchio il tuo P&L&VFC


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Anche a me piace parecchio il tuo P&L&VFC


Grasssie!  
:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Eh ma è così che mi sento ora. Un pò smontata, un pò incazzata e parecchio in ansia.
> Visto che sei in vena dai, consigliami un bell'avatar, che non c'entri con Fidel però


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2013)




----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Tralasciando per un attimo le considerazione sull'avatar e firme varie.. 

Mi sento in forte difficoltà.. mia moglie continua a dirmi che mi ama, che insieme ritroveremo le forze per ricongiungerci.. 
MARO'... non riesco!

Che devo fare? Tirare fuori le :blank::blank: fare l'insensibile ed il glaciale e dire NO!
Che periodo schifoso.. che stress..


----------



## Anais (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 7279


Mi piace


----------



## Anais (29 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 7280



Piace anche questo...molto devo dire.
Posso usarlo?


----------



## Anais (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Tralasciando per un attimo le considerazione sull'avatar e firme varie..
> 
> Mi sento in forte difficoltà.. mia moglie continua a dirmi che mi ama, che insieme ritroveremo le forze per ricongiungerci..
> MARO'... non riesco!
> ...


Capisco che periodo voi stiate passando.
Schifoso proprio, perchè siete in un limbo.
Senti, a noi aveva fatto bene (o male...ancora non ho capito) la terapia di coppia.
Alla fine è stata la terapista a farci arrivare a dire che fra noi non c'era possibilità di recupero.
Io sapevo per certo di non amarlo più e di non sopportarlo quasi ma per i figli ero disposta a provare a cercare un modo per stare comunque insieme. Avevo butatto lì anche il separarsi in casa.
Beh, la psico ha capito che margine di trattative non ce n'erano, e che non saremmo comunque riusciti a "vivere in pace" insieme.
Vuoi fare questo estremo tentativo? Almeno potrai dire di non aver negato un'ultima possibilità alla vostra storia.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Tralasciando per un attimo le considerazione sull'avatar e firme varie..
> 
> Mi sento in forte difficoltà.. mia moglie continua a dirmi che mi ama, che insieme ritroveremo le forze per ricongiungerci..
> MARO'... non riesco!
> ...


quello che devi fare non può dirtelo nessuno... dipende solo da te e da quello che ritieni sia "la scelta giusta"

forse potreste stare separati per un po'?


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Capisco che periodo voi stiate passando.
> Schifoso proprio, perchè siete in un limbo.
> Senti, a noi aveva fatto bene (o male...ancora non ho capito) la terapia di coppia.
> Alla fine è stata la terapista a farci arrivare a dire che fra noi non c'era possibilità di recupero.
> ...


Grazie della risposta.. 

Già provata anche la strada del terapista di coppia (sebbene facemmo una seduta sola)..
Ovviamente abbiamo vissuto la cosa in maniera diametralmente opposta..
Lei come "ecco mo facciamo questo, e risolviamo tutti i problemi e viviamo insieme felici"
Io scettico.. cmq ci sono andato cmq senza troppi pregiudizi..
Alla fine le carte in tavola erano quelle che erano.. e mia moglie quella sera tornò a casa più disperata di prima
tant'è che non ha voluto più tornare dalla terapista, in quanto non era quello che si aspettava..


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Grazie della risposta..
> 
> Già provata anche la strada del terapista di coppia (sebbene facemmo una seduta sola)..
> Ovviamente abbiamo vissuto la cosa in maniera diametralmente opposta..
> ...


ma tu l'altra continui a vederla?


----------



## Anais (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Grazie della risposta..
> 
> Già provata anche la strada del terapista di coppia (sebbene facemmo una seduta sola)..
> Ovviamente abbiamo vissuto la cosa in maniera diametralmente opposta..
> ...


Ma una seduta non serve a nulla!


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tu l'altra continui a vederla?


No, abbiamo sospeso il rapporto.. seppur con sofferenza da entrambe le parti..


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma una seduta non serve a nulla!


certo lo posso immaginare.. dici che è il caso di riprendere la cosa?


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> No, abbiamo sospeso il rapporto.. seppur con sofferenza da entrambe le parti..


"sospeso" ...

però scusa, tu dici di essere innamorato di un'altra...e che il rapporto è stato "sospeso" con sofferenza; ora come puoi pensare di andare avanti con tua moglie se non sei sereno? e comunque pensi che ne valga la pena?

in questa situazione nemmeno la terapia secondo me vi aiuterebbe.


----------



## Anais (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> certo lo posso immaginare.. dici che è il caso di riprendere la cosa?


Io direi di si.
Ma davvero sai?
Hai fatto bene, a mio avviso, a smettere di frequentare l'altra persona. Non hai la testa a posto per iniziare subito un'altra relazione e in futuro potresti imputare la fine del tuo matrimonio con la tua sbandata per un'altra.
Fossi in te, convincerei la moglie a riprendere la terapia. Vi dirà la psico quante volte andare, credo una a settimana per qualche tempo e poi una volta ogni due.
Se è una brava, non ci metterà molto a capire lo stato delle cose.
Non parlare dell'altra...o se devi, dichiara la verità, che non vi vedete più.
La psico vi farà fare i soliti "giochetti" che tanto mettono a nudo l'affinità fra una coppia, tipo...uscire a cena da soli. Farsi un weekend romantico. Segnare le cose che ancora ti emozionano dell'altra persona e quelle che ti infastidiscono. Ritrovare le motivazioni che vi avevano unito un tempo.
Lo vedrete strada facendo se tutto ciò vi porterà ad un avvicinamento o a un inevitabile allontanamento.
Ritengo che la terapia di coppia sia l'ultima spiaggia e chi ci ricorre è davvero e fortemente in crisi.
Ma sai cosa? saprai di averle tentate tutte.


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> "sospeso" ...
> 
> però scusa, tu dici di essere innamorato di un'altra...e che il rapporto è stato "sospeso" con sofferenza; ora come puoi pensare di andare avanti con tua moglie se non sei sereno? e comunque pensi che ne valga la pena?
> 
> in questa situazione nemmeno la terapia secondo me vi aiuterebbe.


Si è proprio così.. giustamente hai messo le virgolette, xchè anche se sospeso non è che non ci penso.. anzi.. :unhappy:

In effetti ogni giorno che passa mi rendo conto che la cosa sta diventando insostenibile.. l'unico motivo per cui sono ancora a casa è per via di mio figlio.. però non so quanto si possa andare avanti..
E cmq mi dispiace vedere mia moglie che sta male xchè lei mi ama ancora e io no.. rende tutto così straziante e difficile..


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Si è proprio così.. giustamente hai messo le virgolette, xchè anche se sospeso non è che non ci penso.. anzi.. :unhappy:
> 
> In effetti ogni giorno che passa mi rendo conto che la cosa sta diventando insostenibile.. l'unico motivo per cui sono ancora a casa è per via di mio figlio.. però non so quanto si possa andare avanti..
> E cmq mi dispiace vedere mia moglie che sta male xchè lei mi ama ancora e io no.. rende tutto così straziante e difficile..



appunto, e quindi ne vale la pena?
tuo figlio sarà sempre tuo figlio, anche se ti separi. però andare avanti e rendere tutto difficile e doloroso per tutti (figlio compreso) pensi sia utile? 
tu non sei convinto della tua scelta; stai solo cercando l'alibi per convincerti di quello che stai facendo. IMHO


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto, e quindi ne vale la pena?
> tuo figlio sarà sempre tuo figlio, anche se ti separi. però andare avanti e rendere tutto difficile e doloroso per tutti (figlio compreso) pensi sia utile?
> tu non sei convinto della tua scelta; stai solo cercando l'alibi per convincerti di quello che stai facendo. IMHO


In effetti stiamo soffrendo tutti.. io, lei, mia moglie.. ed anche mio figlio se ne accorge anche se è piccolino..
In questo modo no.. non è utile a nessuno..

Io dentro di me ho già preso una decisione.. vorrei trovare solo un modo meno traumatico possibile..
anche so che è utopistico e mi illudo..
C'è solo da tirare fuori gli attributi e basta..


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Io direi di si.
> Ma davvero sai?
> Hai fatto bene, a mio avviso, a smettere di frequentare l'altra persona. Non hai la testa a posto per iniziare subito un'altra relazione e in futuro potresti imputare la fine del tuo matrimonio con la tua sbandata per un'altra.
> Fossi in te, convincerei la moglie a riprendere la terapia. Vi dirà la psico quante volte andare, credo una a settimana per qualche tempo e poi una volta ogni due.
> ...


bah.. intanto prox settimana ci sono le ferie.. poi partirò prevenuto.. ma so già che sarà un calvario..
e meno male che di natura sono ottimista..


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> In effetti stiamo soffrendo tutti.. io, lei, mia moglie.. ed anche mio figlio se ne accorge anche se è piccolino..
> In questo modo no.. non è utile a nessuno..
> 
> Io dentro di me ho già preso una decisione.. vorrei trovare solo un modo meno traumatico possibile..
> ...


il modo meno traumatico non esiste, l'unica cosa che puoi fare è non far durare l'agonia più del dovuto. 
è sempre meglio una brutta verità che una bella bugia, anche se è dura


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il modo meno traumatico non esiste, l'unica cosa che puoi fare è non far durare l'agonia più del dovuto.
> è sempre meglio una brutta verità che una bella bugia, anche se è dura


Amaramente è un innegabile verità quella che dici..
Maledetto me che sono così emozionale..


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Amaramente è un innegabile verità quella che dici..
> Maledetto me che sono così emozionale..



lo sono anche io...non credere. 
ma in certe situazioni bisogna imparare a lasciare da parte le emozioni e cercare, per quanto possibile, di fare meno male possibile agli altri.


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lo sono anche io...non credere.
> ma in certe situazioni bisogna imparare a lasciare da parte le emozioni e cercare, per quanto possibile, di fare meno male possibile agli altri.


Grazie Simy!

A suo tempo feci anche parecchie sedute dalla psicoterapeuta, nell'intento anche di sbloccarmi.. ma aimè sono ancora qua.. 
Si era accorta benissimo che vivevo malissimo la mia situazione familiare, anche con lei ho fatto una seduta in coppia con mia moglie per cercare di venire a capo.. ma poi appena viene fuori la cruda verità.. disastro! 
Mia moglie non ne vuole sentire parlare, sembra quasi che sono costretto ad amarla!
ed infatti poi ha cominciato a buttare appellativi sulla mia psicoterapeuta, che non capisce un cactus e così via..
Addirittura mi è venuta a dire che non voleva più che ci andassi xchè secondo lei mi allontanava ulteriormente..
Forse sono anche io che mi faccio condizionare troppo..


----------



## Fantastica (29 Luglio 2013)

@duca74

Io ti suggerirei di diventare insopportabile. Cioè, in casa, esserci senza esserci. Sarà tua moglie ad arrendersi all'evidenza, quando vedrà nel tempo che ha davanti un muro di gomma: guardala come vorresti guardarla, cioè con occhi vacui e stanchi. 
Passa del tempo con tuo figlio soli tu e lui. In vacanza è facile: proponigli attività che sai già tua moglie non desidera fare, tipo cose molto sportive, avventurose e simili. Così abitui il pupo all'idea che lui è sempre molto molto importante per te e che tu sei sempre e sarai sempre il suo papà, anche quando non stari più con la sua mamma. 
Ah, e smettila di far soffrire il tuo amore. Recupera


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Grazie Simy!
> 
> A suo tempo feci anche parecchie sedute dalla psicoterapeuta, nell'intento anche di sbloccarmi.. ma aimè sono ancora qua..
> Si era accorta benissimo che vivevo malissimo la mia situazione familiare, anche con lei ho fatto una seduta in coppia con mia moglie per cercare di venire a capo.. ma poi appena viene fuori la cruda verità.. disastro!
> ...



sul neretto: tua moglie ha paura di sentirsi dire che è finita, non ne vuole parlare perchè sa quale sarebbero le parole che le diresti. non è facile perdere gli equilibri che si sono costruiti in anni di vita insieme e ricominciare da capo, quando ci si lascia si perdono tutti i punti di riferimento. e' molto più difficile ripartire con una nuova vita piuttosto che mettere su una maschera e far finta che vada tutto bene.


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @duca74
> 
> *Io ti suggerirei di diventare insopportabile. Cioè, in casa, esserci senza esserci. Sarà tua moglie ad arrendersi all'evidenza, quando vedrà nel tempo che ha davanti un muro di gomma: guardala come vorresti guardarla, cioè con occhi vacui e stanchi. *
> Passa del tempo con tuo figlio soli tu e lui. In vacanza è facile: proponigli attività che sai già tua moglie non desidera fare, tipo cose molto sportive, avventurose e simili. Così abitui il pupo all'idea che lui è sempre molto molto importante per te e che tu sei sempre e sarai sempre il suo papà, anche quando non stari più con la sua mamma.
> Ah, e smettila di far soffrire il tuo amore. Recupera


 qua mi faccio una bonaria risata.. è la stessa cosa che mi ha detto la psicoterapeuta.. tecnica da passista!
però così facendo, conoscendo il soggetto, rischio che divento nonno..  
Riguardo al piccolo, fra una cosa e l'altra, alla fine ci passo già io la maggioranza del tempo.. con la scusa che ha sempre qualcosa da fare.. e io invece che non riesco neanche a ritagliarmi un po di tempo per dedicarmi alle mie passioni.. anche questo non aiuta..
Grazie dei consigli! :up:


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @duca74
> 
> *Io ti suggerirei di diventare insopportabile. Cioè, in casa, esserci senza esserci. Sarà tua moglie ad arrendersi all'evidenza, quando vedrà nel tempo che ha davanti un muro di gomma: guardala come vorresti guardarla, cioè con occhi vacui e stanchi*.
> Passa del tempo con tuo figlio soli tu e lui. In vacanza è facile: proponigli attività che sai già tua moglie non desidera fare, tipo cose molto sportive, avventurose e simili. Così abitui il pupo all'idea che lui è sempre molto molto importante per te e che tu sei sempre e sarai sempre il suo papà, anche quando non stari più con la sua mamma.
> Ah, e smettila di far soffrire il tuo amore. Recupera


no, ragazzi no, vi prego... 
io l'ho vissuto sulla mia pelle... è devastante. 
la cosa più brutta che si possa fare...


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto: tua moglie ha paura di sentirsi dire che è finita, non ne vuole parlare perchè sa quale sarebbero le parole che le diresti. non è facile perdere gli equilibri che si sono costruiti in anni di vita insieme e ricominciare da capo, quando ci si lascia si perdono tutti i punti di riferimento. e' molto più difficile ripartire con una nuova vita piuttosto che mettere su una maschera e far finta che vada tutto bene.


Già.. è vero.. appena accenno l'argomento comincia ad agitarsi, a singhiozzare, a tremare..
Allora li faccio retromarcia.. una paio di volte si è pure buttata a terra in preda a malori (?)
Per l'amor di Dio, posso capire cosa prova.. ma mi piacerebbe poter affrontare, non dico serenamente perchè so che è difficile, ma almeno con un po più di lucidità la cosa..


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Già.. è vero.. appena accenno l'argomento comincia ad agitarsi, a singhiozzare, a tremare..
> Allora li faccio retromarcia.. *una paio di volte si è pure buttata a terra in preda a malori (?)
> *Per l'amor di Dio, posso capire cosa prova.. ma mi piacerebbe poter affrontare, non dico serenamente perchè so che è difficile, ma almeno con un po più di lucidità la cosa..






consiglio; chiedi a lei cosa si aspetta e cosa vorrebbe...gioca al contrario. fai parlare lei, fatti dire perchè reagisce cosi, quali sono le sue paure, se crede che tu la "abbandoni" con un bambino e si ritroverà ad affrontare tutto da sola..


----------



## Anais (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Già.. è vero.. appena accenno l'argomento comincia ad agitarsi, a singhiozzare, a tremare..
> Allora li faccio retromarcia.. una paio di volte si è pure buttata a terra in preda a malori (?)
> Per l'amor di Dio, posso capire cosa prova.. ma mi piacerebbe poter affrontare, non dico serenamente perchè so che è difficile, ma almeno con un po più di lucidità la cosa..


Marò che esagerata.
Mi sanno tanto di scene madri.
E fare i separati in casa? Almeno vedi se si calma un pò.
Magari quello che lei teme è proprio la separazione il dover poi, inevitabilmente, vedere il figlio stare un pò con uno e un pò con l'altro. Insomma, forse non sta male all'idea di perdere TE ma all'idea di affronatare tutto quello che comporta una separazione.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Già.. è vero.. appena accenno l'argomento comincia ad agitarsi, a singhiozzare, a tremare..
> Allora li faccio retromarcia.. una paio di volte si è pure buttata a terra in preda a malori (?)
> Per l'amor di Dio, posso capire cosa prova.. ma mi piacerebbe poter affrontare, non dico serenamente perchè so che è difficile, ma almeno con un po più di lucidità la cosa..


Oddio, è capace di questo? Ma funziona, vedo, funziona! Il ricatto affettivo più bieco, disgustoso. 
A voi uomini vi fa sentire importanti, ché lo accettate?! Veramente vorrei sapere! Io questo tipo di donna non lo sopporto visceralmente. Non farmi dire cosa farei se si buttasse in terra e per caso avessi lì vicino il tosaerba...


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> consiglio; chiedi a lei cosa si aspetta e cosa vorrebbe...gioca al contrario. fai parlare lei, fatti dire perchè reagisce cosi, quali sono le sue paure, se crede che tu la "abbandoni" con un bambino e si ritroverà ad affrontare tutto da sola..


Eh cara Simy.. putroppo è proprio così.. capisci com'è problematica la cosa?
di solito quella è la prima fase.. 
poi passa alla seconda fase, ovvero quella aggressiva.. più volte mi sono trovato le unghie conficcate nei bracci.. ok sono grande e ci passo sopra, ma è cmq fastidioso..
poi fase tre.. le minacce.. ora non dice più che la fa finita, ma che mi manda in rovina, che mi toglie il figlio, che dimostra che sono violento ((!?) semmai l'opposto.. una volta mi ha pure tirato una sedia..)

Riguardo al tuo consiglio ci stavo pensando anche io in questi giorni durante le mie riflessive e solitare passeggiate serali (e sudate visto il caldo.. )


----------



## Anais (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> consiglio; chiedi a lei cosa si aspetta e cosa vorrebbe...gioca al contrario. fai parlare lei, fatti dire perchè reagisce cosi, quali sono le sue paure, se crede che tu la "abbandoni" con un bambino e si ritroverà ad affrontare tutto da sola..


Ma Simy guarda, poi magari mi sbaglio, ma secondo me è propio l'opposto che le fa paura.
Cioè il fatto di non poter più avere la possibilità di vedere il figlio tutti i giorni in caso di separazione.
Perchè con l'affido condiviso starebbe con entrambi i genitori (anche se più con lei).
Sai,  per molte mamme (e padri) non è facile accettare una situazione di  questo tipo, si vorrebbe vederli nella loro casetta, dormire sempre nei  loro bei lettini, con i loro giochi e le loro routine e sicurezze.
Ma forse sono io che proietto questo sulla moglie di duca, perchè è ciò che turba profondamente me.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Eh cara Simy.. putroppo è proprio così.. capisci com'è problematica la cosa?
> di solito quella è la prima fase..
> poi passa alla seconda fase, ovvero quella aggressiva.. più volte mi sono trovato le unghie conficcate nei bracci.. ok sono grande e ci passo sopra, ma è cmq fastidioso..
> poi fase tre.. le minacce.. ora non dice più che la fa finita, ma che mi manda in rovina, che mi toglie il figlio, che dimostra che sono violento ((!?) semmai l'opposto.. una volta mi ha pure tirato una sedia..)
> ...


ma ha mai dato segnali di "instabilità" prima di adesso sta donna?


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ha mai dato segnali di "instabilità" prima di adesso sta donna?


mah.. guarda ci sono stati altri casi in passato per altre motivazioni..
Infatti la mia psicoterapeuta mi ha pure detto che potrebbe essere schizofrenica..  e se ero conscio quando l'ho sposata.. 
della serie hai voluto la bicicletta? e mo.. 

Il fatto è che effettivamente fin dall'inizio, ancora prima di sposarci, ci sono stati periodi piuttosto ansiosi.. lei veniva fuori da un periodo depressivo, dovuto al fatto che lei stessa aveva lasciato il suo ex (!?).
Io invece venivo fuori da un periodo solitario piuttosto lungo e volevo avere una relazione stabile, quindi non dessi più di tanto peso a queste cose, anche perchè cmq aveve altre belle qualità..
Poi cmq come in tutte le coppie ci sono alti e bassi.. si sa..


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

*!*



Anais ha detto:


> Marò che esagerata.
> Mi sanno tanto di scene madri.
> *E fare i separati in casa? Almeno vedi se si calma un pò.*
> Magari quello che lei teme è proprio la separazione il dover poi, inevitabilmente, vedere il figlio stare un pò con uno e un pò con l'altro. Insomma, forse non sta male all'idea di perdere TE ma all'idea di affronatare tutto quello che comporta una separazione.


E' quello che abbiamo praticamente fatto a maggio.. ma strazio.. a parte che ogni volta che uscivo per vedermi con l'altra era un dramma e non riuscivo nemmeno a godermi gli incontri in serenità.. putroppo ero in pensiero soprattutto per il piccolo.. a volte si sento brutte cose nei notiziari.. 
Soprattutto quella volta che ero in cucina che davo da mangiare al piccolo, e ho visto lei sul lavello che stringeva in mano un coltello da carne di trenta cm con lo sguardo perso nel vuoto.. per fortuna sono riuscito a toglierlo.. 
MA MI HA FATTO PAURA!


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> mah.. guarda ci sono stati altri casi in passato per altre motivazioni..
> Infatti la mia psicoterapeuta mi ha pure detto che potrebbe essere schizofrenica..  e se ero conscio quando l'ho sposata..
> della serie hai voluto la bicicletta? e mo..
> 
> ...





duca74 ha detto:


> E' quello che abbiamo praticamente fatto a maggio.. ma strazio.. a parte che ogni volta che uscivo per vedermi con l'altra era un dramma e non riuscivo nemmeno a godermi gli incontri in serenità.. putroppo ero in pensiero soprattutto per il piccolo.. a volte si sento brutte cose nei notiziari..
> Soprattutto quella volta che ero in cucina che davo da mangiare al piccolo, e ho visto lei sul lavello che stringeva in mano un coltello da carne di trenta cm con lo sguardo perso nel vuoto.. per fortuna sono riuscito a toglierlo..
> MA MI HA FATTO PAURA!



:scared:


----------



## Anais (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> mah.. guarda ci sono stati altri casi in passato per altre motivazioni..
> Infatti la mia psicoterapeuta mi ha pure detto che potrebbe essere schizofrenica..  e se ero conscio quando l'ho sposata..
> della serie hai voluto la bicicletta? e mo..
> 
> ...


Va beh dai, non esagerare.
Due piatti tirati e qualche graffio in momenti di forte incazzatura non fanno di una persona una schizofrenica.
Poi...periodo depressivo come? Assumeva dei farmaci? Forse era semplicemente un pò giù.


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Va beh dai, non esagerare.
> Due piatti tirati e qualche graffio in momenti di forte incazzatura non fanno di una persona una schizofrenica.
> Poi...periodo depressivo come? Assumeva dei farmaci? Forse era semplicemente un pò giù.


si so che ha assunto anche degli anti depressivi..

Cmq la cosa mi fa più arrabbiare nei suoi momenti di incazzatura è che lo fa anche davanti al bimbo..
questo non riesco a tollerarlo..


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oddio, è capace di questo? Ma funziona, vedo, funziona! Il ricatto affettivo più bieco, disgustoso.
> *A voi uomini vi fa sentire importanti, ché lo accettate?! *Veramente vorrei sapere! Io questo tipo di donna non lo sopporto visceralmente. Non farmi dire cosa farei se si buttasse in terra e per caso avessi lì vicino il tosaerba...


Macche importante.. figurati! 
E' pur sempre la madre di mio figlio.. non posso mica prenderla a calci?


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> si so che ha assunto anche degli anti depressivi..
> 
> Cmq la cosa mi fa più arrabbiare nei suoi momenti di incazzatura è che lo fa anche davanti al bimbo..
> questo non riesco a tollerarlo..



secondo me a questo punto dovreste andare insieme in terapia per un po'.... magari per farle metabolizzare piano piano la separazione


----------



## Anais (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me a questo punto dovreste andare insieme in terapia per un po'.... magari per farle metabolizzare piano piano la separazione


Assolutamente!
Credo sia l'unica soluzione. I suoi impeti di rabbia sono verso di te e chiaramenti dovuti al fatto di sentirsi frustrata.
Frustrazione nei tuoi riguardi, nel non riuscire a riconquistarti, nel non riuscire a salvare il matrimonio.
Ha bisogno di tempo per accettare l'idea e metabolizzare il fallimento e solo un'esperta potrà portarla a comprendere che probabilmente non c'è più nulla da fare e per il bene vostro e del bambino è meglio che vi separiate.
Il cammino è ancora lunghissimo e se non la fai ragionare e calmare finirete per farvi la guerra in fase di separazione.


----------



## duca74 (29 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Assolutamente!
> Credo sia l'unica soluzione. I suoi impeti di rabbia sono verso di te e chiaramenti dovuti al fatto di sentirsi frustrata.
> Frustrazione nei tuoi riguardi, nel non riuscire a riconquistarti, nel non riuscire a salvare il matrimonio.
> Ha bisogno di tempo per accettare l'idea e metabolizzare il fallimento e solo un'esperta potrà portarla a comprendere che probabilmente non c'è più nulla da fare e per il bene vostro e del bambino è meglio che vi separiate.
> *Il cammino è ancora lunghissimo* e se non la fai ragionare e calmare finirete per farvi la guerra in fase di separazione.


Cruda realtà.. :unhappy:


----------



## duca74 (30 Luglio 2013)

*news & update*

Ieri altre scenate..
arrivato a casa dopo lavoro ero piuttosto silenzioso.. nulla di particolare cmq..
Mia moglie lo ha interpretato subito come un segno negativo.. pur non avendo fatto nessuno cenno.. dopo un po' cosa fa? la trovo nel tentativo di salire sulla finestra per buttarsi giù.. ovviamente senza scrupoli di fare queste caxxate davanti al bimbo.. Cmq credo che sia stato un gesto plateale senza nessun reale pericolo..

Poi cerco un po' di parlarle.. di capire cosa le passa per la testa, ho cercato di essere molto morbido e tranquillo..
In sostanza lei non le vuole sapere di lasciarmi andare perchè lei crede nei valori del matrimonio, perchè io sono il suo amore e non saprebbe da chi altri riceverne, per tutto quello che c'è stato e che ci ha legato.. 
Da non trascurare che poi si sente enormemente in colpa, si attribuisce la crisi per via del gioco aperto che mi propose l'anno scorso, e poi per via del suo pseudo tradimento.. non se lo perdona!

Poi dopo cena altra scenata di mancamento con caduta al suolo.. sto giro mi girano.. non la calcolo nemmeno.. DOV'E' IL TOSAERBA!? 

Poi per il resto della serata è andata avanti con la tecnica del lavaggio del cervello..


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Ieri altre scenate..
> arrivato a casa dopo lavoro ero piuttosto silenzioso.. nulla di particolare cmq..
> Mia moglie lo ha interpretato subito come un segno negativo.. pur non avendo fatto nessuno cenno.. dopo un po' cosa fa? la trovo nel tentativo di salire sulla finestra per buttarsi giù.. ovviamente senza scrupoli di fare queste caxxate davanti al bimbo.. Cmq credo che sia stato un gesto plateale senza nessun reale pericolo..
> 
> ...


andate in terapia...davvero 

ps. comunque a me ste scenate fanno solo venire i nervi...


----------



## duca74 (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> andate in terapia...davvero
> 
> ps. comunque a me ste scenate fanno solo venire i nervi...


Eh lo so.. purtroppo se fa come l'altra volta che ci siamo andati, è disposta a venirci solo con lo scopo di sistemare le cose.. se gli dico che è per affrontare più serenamente una separazione non ci verrà mai..
Posso anche mentire al fine di portarla cmq, ma poi alla prima seduta se ne accorge ovviamente..


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Eh lo so.. purtroppo se fa come l'altra volta che ci siamo andati, è disposta a venirci solo con lo scopo di sistemare le cose.. se gli dico che è per affrontare più serenamente una separazione non ci verrà mai..
> Posso anche mentire al fine di portarla cmq, ma poi alla prima seduta se ne accorge ovviamente..



Ma non ha nessuno che possa aiutarla a ragionare? che ne so un familiare, un'amica.....


----------



## Anais (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Eh lo so.. purtroppo se fa come l'altra volta che ci siamo andati, è disposta a venirci solo con lo scopo di sistemare le cose.. se gli dico che è per affrontare più serenamente una separazione non ci verrà mai..
> Posso anche mentire al fine di portarla cmq, ma poi alla prima seduta se ne accorge ovviamente..


Ma senti, dalle un bello scrlollone e dille che se continua con quelle scene madri rischia solo di passare per una madre disturbata. E direi che non è proprio il caso.
Vedi che rinsavisce subito, anche perchè mi sa che sono davvero solo "recite" per colpirti.
Le persone peggiori comunque sono quelle che  mantengono sempre la calma...una calma glaciale...perchè nulla le ferma e vanno avanti come treni convinti sempre e comunque di aver ragione.
Tua moglie mi sembra invece un'emotiva e una "passionale"...alla fine si sfogherà così, e poi si placherà.
Convincila davvero a venire in terapia.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

certo, secondo me è perfetto per te





Anais ha detto:


> Piace anche questo...molto devo dire.
> Posso usarlo?


----------



## duca74 (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma non ha nessuno che possa aiutarla a ragionare? che ne so un familiare, un'amica.....


mah so che ogni tanto si confida con la sorella.. 

Fra l'altro ieri ho saputo pure che ha fatto delle sedute da una psicoterapeuta a mia insaputa.. 
Ma mi pare che non ha fatto molto effetto.. ANZI..
Nel senso che gli ha detto che in realtà è molto determinata nelle situazione e non avrebbe nemmeno bisogno di fare un percorso.. 
L'unica cosa è che così facendo se non ottiene quello che vuole rischia la depressione.. 

Il fatto è che quando fa queste sedute, appare effettivamente lucida e tranquilla, l'ho vista dal vivo.. secondo me può fuorviare anche il terapeuta, poi a casa diventa l'opposto, va in confusione e si agita come vi ho raccontato..


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> mah so che ogni tanto si confida con la sorella..
> 
> Fra l'altro ieri ho saputo pure che ha fatto delle sedute da una psicoterapeuta a mia insaputa..
> Ma mi pare che non ha fatto molto effetto.. ANZI..
> ...


Mah, non saprei.... per me sono tutte sceneggiate..
una che si vuole buttare si butta, non fa finta


----------



## duca74 (30 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma senti, dalle un bello scrlollone e dille che se continua con quelle scene madri rischia solo di passare per una madre disturbata. E direi che non è proprio il caso.
> Vedi che rinsavisce subito, anche perchè mi sa che sono davvero solo "recite" per colpirti.
> Le persone peggiori comunque sono quelle che  mantengono sempre la calma...una calma glaciale...perchè nulla le ferma e vanno avanti come treni convinti sempre e comunque di aver ragione.
> Tua moglie mi sembra invece un'emotiva e una *"passionale"*...alla fine si sfogherà così, e poi si placherà.
> Convincila davvero a venire in terapia.


Credo anche io che siano più che altro messe in scena.. 
cmq quello che dici è verissimo, sicuramente è una persona molto passionale..


----------



## duca74 (30 Luglio 2013)

Marò.. che strazio.. non ce la faccio più..
Mi chiama in continuo anche in ufficio, con mille domande..
del tipo:
tu vuoi salvare il nostro rapporto vero?
faremo ancora l'amore insime?
ti ricordi perchè mi hai sposata e i bei momenti insieme?
etc..
etc..

tutte domande dirette che mi imbarazzano non poco..

Fra l'altro così facendo fa pure peggio.. mi innervosisce e basta..
E' OSSESSIONANTE!! :unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Marò.. che strazio.. non ce la faccio più..
> Mi chiama in continuo anche in ufficio, con mille domande..
> del tipo:
> tu vuoi salvare il nostro rapporto vero?
> ...


Se lo psico di tua moglie è un imbecille, davanti a una che fa quelle scene in presenza di un bambino, direi che ce n'è abbastanza per un assistente sociale, come minimo. Per le forze dell'ordine pure. Minacciale di chiamare la polizia o smili. Io non me la sento di dire che è solo passionale. Per me siamo già oltre. E' "tocca"...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Marò.. che strazio.. non ce la faccio più..
> Mi chiama in continuo anche in ufficio, con mille domande..
> del tipo:
> tu vuoi salvare il nostro rapporto vero?
> ...


secondo me sta facendo ciò che lei si aspetterebbe se fossi tu ad avere torto. non giudicare male la sua attività assillante. ma puoi mettere un freno alla cosa. cerca a non scappare dalla comunicazione, ma fai chiaro che al lavoro non ti può chiamare e punto. se la comunicazione c'è, inteso come equo scambio di opinioni e non reciproco soffocamento, allora la parentesi lavoro sarà rispettata.

se dall'altro canto non comunichi e quindi sei irraggiungibile sempre, allora (mi dispiace) sarai sommerso dalle più ragionevoli alle più assurde richieste di ogni genere notte e giorno fino a quando non ti arrendi o vi lasciate. tanto vale che ti decidi proprio ora!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Marò.. che strazio.. non ce la faccio più..
> Mi chiama in continuo anche in ufficio, con mille domande..
> del tipo:
> tu vuoi salvare il nostro rapporto vero?
> ...


Tu le dici...serissimo e deciso...
Basta smettila o il duca ti manda dal conte!

E vedrai che si rabbonisce no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## duca74 (30 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se lo psico di tua moglie è un imbecille, davanti a una che fa quelle scene in presenza di un bambino, direi che ce n'è abbastanza per un assistente sociale, come minimo. Per le forze dell'ordine pure. Minacciale di chiamare la polizia o smili. Io non me la sento di dire che è solo passionale. Per me siamo già oltre. E' "tocca"...


Anche per me siamo oltre.. già da mesi per altro..
Cmq adotto un'altra tecnica suggeritami dalla psicoterapeuta.. 
Ovvero quando fa queste sceneggiate di minacciarla che faccio le valige e me ne vado via immediatamente..
Di solito si acquieta quasi subito.. anche se aimè poi ricapita.. 

Pensavo anche di andarmene via veramente.. prendermi una pausa.. ragionare a bocce ferme insomma..
Dite che potrebbe essere utile?


----------



## Anais (30 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se lo psico di tua moglie è un imbecille, davanti a una che fa quelle scene in presenza di un bambino, direi che ce n'è abbastanza per un assistente sociale, come minimo. Per le forze dell'ordine pure. Minacciale di chiamare la polizia o smili. Io non me la sento di dire che è solo passionale. Per me siamo già oltre. E' "tocca"...


Non esageriamo eh. Piano con queste cose.
E' in cura da uno psicologo, avrà capito benissimo che sono solo esternazioni, scene madri, fa un pò di teatro.
Che l'abbia fatto davanti al figlio è un pò da irresponsabili...ma non credo che il piccolo di tre anni abbia capito un bel niente. 
Duca poi la lasciava tranquillamente a casa la sera con il piccolo per uscire con la sua tipa, per cui...tanto preoccupato o allarmato dalla pericolosità dei comportamenti della moglie non è.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Anche per me siamo oltre.. già da mesi per altro..
> Cmq adotto un'altra tecnica suggeritami dalla psicoterapeuta..
> Ovvero quando fa queste sceneggiate di minacciarla che faccio le valige e me ne vado via immediatamente..
> Di solito si acquieta quasi subito.. anche se aimè poi ricapita..
> ...


Ma portandoti appresso tuo figlio. Non lo lascerei con una squilibrata così... dico seriamente...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se lo psico di tua moglie è un imbecille, davanti a una che fa quelle scene in presenza di un bambino, direi che ce n'è abbastanza per un assistente sociale, come minimo. Per le forze dell'ordine pure. Minacciale di chiamare la polizia o smili. Io non me la sento di dire che è solo passionale. Per me siamo già oltre. E' "tocca"...


Sai ero bambino.
Mia madre urla disperata come sempre che non ne poteva più di me e della mia diciamo terremoticità.
E urla...E po' basta, basta bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa a me tro zo dalla finestra...

Io vado lì e apro una finestra.

Lei mi guarda stupefatta e tremando fa...ma cosa fai?

E io ti aiuto no?
Dici sempre che sono un bambino cattivo che non aiuta la mamma...ho aperto la finestra...vediamo se hai il coraggio no? 

Guarda...e infilai la finestra...

Beh che male c'è era il mio nuovo gioco no?
Saltar dalla finestra rimbalzare sul tendone, cadere sulla sabbia...e alzarmi no?

Tornai in casa e mia madre era per terra svenuta...

Mah...certo che le mamme non le capisco eh?


----------



## Fantastica (30 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non esageriamo eh. *Piano con queste cose.*
> E' in cura da uno psicologo, avrà capito benissimo che sono solo esternazioni, scene madri, fa un pò di teatro.
> Che l'abbia fatto davanti al figlio è un pò da irresponsabili...ma non credo che il piccolo di tre anni abbia capito un bel niente.
> Duca poi la lasciava tranquillamente a casa la sera con il piccolo per uscire con la sua tipa, per cui...tanto preoccupato o allarmato dalla pericolosità dei comportamenti della moglie non è.


Perché, fanno male?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Anche per me siamo oltre.. già da mesi per altro..
> Cmq adotto un'altra tecnica suggeritami dalla psicoterapeuta..
> Ovvero quando fa queste sceneggiate di minacciarla che faccio le valige e me ne vado via immediatamente..
> Di solito si acquieta quasi subito.. anche se aimè poi ricapita..
> ...


A bocce ferme è necessario.
Dico sempre io.
Provare a fare sei mesi ognuno per conto proprio e poi tirar le somme no?

Chi ti dice che lei non fa tutta sta messa in scena perchè non è capace di vivere senza di te? Eh?

Ritornando alla mamma...
Sempre visto in casa eh?

Mia madre fa tanto la comandona e la sparonzona...ma quando mio padre fu in pericolo di vita...era proprio spaventata e tremebonda...e con la faccia da...e cosa faccio io senza di lui eh?


----------



## Anais (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Anche per me siamo oltre.. già da mesi per altro..
> Cmq adotto un'altra tecnica suggeritami dalla psicoterapeuta..
> Ovvero quando fa queste sceneggiate di minacciarla che faccio le valige e me ne vado via immediatamente..
> Di solito si acquieta quasi subito.. anche se aimè poi ricapita..
> ...


Perchè non lasciate il piccolo dai nonni per un paio di settimane e vi prendete del tempo per parlare?
Così potrà incazzarsi quanto vuole, fare scene, tirare piatti...in tutta libertà 
E intanto tu cerchi di farle capire che non si può "costringere" una persona ad amarne un'altra.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Perchè non lasciate il piccolo dai nonni per un paio di settimane e vi prendete del tempo per parlare?
> Così potrà incazzarsi quanto vuole, fare scene, tirare piatti...in tutta libertà
> E intanto tu cerchi di farle capire che non si può "costringere" una persona ad amarne un'altra.


Ma non c'entra solo l'amore eh?
Ma c'è anche il "costringere" una persona a stare con una persona con cui non vuole più stare eh?

Provo ad osservare io con il mio comportamento posso attrarre mia moglie oppure allontanarla eh?

Lei sa benissimo che posso arrivare ai miei massimi sistemi in cui lei preferirebbe dormire sotto un ponte che abitare con me no?

Basta chiedere e so rendermi in un nanosecondo l'essere più insopportabile del mondo no?

Pensa che cosa capisce di me quella donna che ho sposato.

Le dico sei fortunata sai? Hai sposato l'uomo del millennio...e lei fa...cosa? Un omo de legnio? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## duca74 (30 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> secondo me sta facendo ciò che lei si aspetterebbe se fossi tu ad avere torto. non giudicare male la sua attività assillante. ma puoi mettere un freno alla cosa. cerca a non scappare dalla comunicazione, ma fai chiaro che al lavoro non ti può chiamare e punto. se la comunicazione c'è, inteso come equo scambio di opinioni e non reciproco soffocamento, allora la parentesi lavoro sarà rispettata.
> 
> se dall'altro canto non comunichi e quindi sei irraggiungibile sempre, allora (mi dispiace) sarai sommerso dalle più ragionevoli alle più assurde richieste di ogni genere notte e giorno fino a quando non ti arrendi o vi lasciate. tanto vale che ti decidi proprio ora!


No non giudico male..
Però ti assicuro che parlare parliamo.. anche ieri sera lo abbiamo fatto.. io cerco sempre di essere comprensivo e non lesivo.. ma appena comincio a paventare ALLA LONTANA una ipotesi di separazione.. casca tutto.. 
si ripiomba nelle sceneggiate, e nell'ossessività.. 
Io lo vedo come un tentativo di lavaggio del cervello.. 
Di equo, putroppo, ci vedo poco.. sono discorsi a senso unico


----------



## Anais (30 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché, fanno male?


No, ma purtroppo nell'ambiente in cui, talvolta, ho occasione di lavorare, ho visto uomini e donne, accusare i propri partner di essere violenti o disturbati, solo per screditarli e per vendette.
Bisogna andare molto ma molto cauti con certe esternazioni.
Nel caso che Duca, accusasse la moglie di essere pericolosa per il bambino, prima di tutto dovrebbe provare e dimostrare che è vero...e nel caso non lo fosse, ci andrebbe di mezzo lui...perchè verrebbero considerate accuse infondate e atte a mettere in cattiva luce lei.


----------



## Anais (30 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non c'entra solo l'amore eh?
> Ma c'è anche il "costringere" una persona a stare con una persona con cui non vuole più stare eh?
> 
> Provo ad osservare io con il mio comportamento posso attrarre mia moglie oppure allontanarla eh?
> ...


Evidentemente se lei continua a stare con te è perchè le sai dare anche qualcosa di buono.
Immagino vi vediate poco e forse tu sei il tipo che non rompe i marroni con piccolezze quotidiane e deleghi molto a tua moglie


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Evidentemente se lei continua a stare con te è perchè le sai dare anche qualcosa di buono.
> Immagino vi vediate poco e forse tu sei il tipo che non rompe i marroni con piccolezze quotidiane e deleghi molto a tua moglie


Io sono el paron.
Lei è l'amministratore delegato.
Ma in pieno stile paron veneto.
Ogni tanto scendo io, sbatto el bareto par terra....tiro 4 porcassi, batto i pugni in tola e tutto si sistema per do mesi no?
Perchè mia cara bisogna batere el ciodo! Batere el ciodo!

Ho mia figlia che trasforma le piccolezza quotidiane in epiche tragedie no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## duca74 (30 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non esageriamo eh. Piano con queste cose.
> E' in cura da uno psicologo, avrà capito benissimo che sono solo esternazioni, scene madri, fa un pò di teatro.
> Che l'abbia fatto davanti al figlio è un pò da irresponsabili...ma non credo che il piccolo di tre anni abbia capito un bel niente.
> Duca poi la lasciava tranquillamente a casa la sera con il piccolo per uscire con la sua tipa, per cui...tanto preoccupato o allarmato dalla pericolosità dei comportamenti della moglie non è.


Il piccolo non capirà le situazioni, ma avverte benissimo i momenti di tensioni, putroppo..
E' molto empatico.. lo è stato anche ieri nella scena della finestra, si è subito preoccupato..
Anche altre volte, poverino, per non vederci discutere la sera anticipa i suoi orari di nanna.. e chiede lui di metterlo a letto.. cosa assolutamente anomala..
Mi fa una pena..


----------



## duca74 (30 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> No, ma purtroppo nell'ambiente in cui, talvolta, ho occasione di lavorare, ho visto uomini e donne, accusare i propri partner di essere violenti o disturbati, solo per screditarli e per vendette.
> Bisogna andare molto ma molto cauti con certe esternazioni.
> Nel caso che Duca, accusasse la moglie di essere pericolosa per il bambino, prima di tutto dovrebbe provare e dimostrare che è vero...e nel caso non lo fosse, ci andrebbe di mezzo lui...perchè verrebbero considerate accuse infondate e atte a mettere in cattiva luce lei.


Cmq andare per assistenti sociali e polizia poi vuol dire anche andare subito ai ferri corti.. non so se sia un bene..
A me non interessa accusare nessuno di atti violenti.. sono grande e grosso e ho una ottima resistenza al dolore fisico..

Piuttosto so che in una separazione (me lo ha detto) mi accuserebbe di essere violento.. quindi casca all'opposto..
e sapete perchè? fa un po ridere per la scena ma ve la racconto.. 
Una domenica mattina mi alzo presto, prima che si svegli il bimbo, per fare le mie cose con calma..
Ho l'abitudine di sedermi sul water ad espletare le mie pratiche sfogliando una rivista.. ognuno si rilassa come può.. 

Beh quella mattina lei era in preda alla ossessione, ha cominciato a farmi domande a raffica..
Io le dicevo.. "ora lasciami tranquillo, ne parliamo dopo.."
alla ventesima volta che gliel'ho detto.. preso dall'esasperazione gli ho tirato la rivista che avevo in mano (lo so non si fa cmq..) sfiga vuole che la becco con l'angolo della rivista e gli faccio un graffio.. 
Apriti cielo.. da li sono diventato un violento..


----------



## Anais (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Il piccolo non capirà le situazioni, ma avverte benissimo i momenti di tensioni, putroppo..
> E' molto empatico.. lo è stato anche ieri nella scena della finestra, si è subito preoccupato..
> Anche altre volte, poverino, per non vederci discutere la sera anticipa i suoi orari di nanna.. e chiede lui di metterlo a letto.. cosa assolutamente anomala..
> Mi fa una pena..


La scena della finestra non si può proprio sentire!
Dille di non farlo mai più che turba il piccolino.
Anche il gridarsi addosso agita.
I miei, ora che sono mesi che fra noi regna la pura formalità, sicuramente accuseranno la freddezza e la distanza emotiva fra i genitori ma almeno non sentono più un battibecco, se non in rarissimi casi.


----------



## Anais (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Cmq andare per assistenti sociali e polizia poi vuol dire anche andare subito ai ferri corti.. non so se sia un bene..
> A me non interessa accusare nessuno di atti violenti.. sono grande e grosso e ho una ottima resistenza al dolore fisico..
> 
> Piuttosto so che in una separazione (me lo ha detto) mi accuserebbe di essere violento.. quindi casca all'opposto..
> ...


Ha un bel coraggio tua moglie però eh!
Guarda, intanto le violenze vanno prvate e certificate.
Lei può blaterare all'infinito e sparar cazzate con gli avvocati ma se non ci sono referti medici e testimonianze conta zero.
Anzi, ci fa pure la figura di quella che cerca di screditarti.
Con una così ossessiva comunque prevedo sia dura trovare un accordo consensuale in caso di separazione, scusa se te lo dico.


----------



## duca74 (30 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ha un bel coraggio tua moglie però eh!
> Guarda, intanto le violenze vanno prvate e certificate.
> Lei può blaterare all'infinito e sparar cazzate con gli avvocati ma se non ci sono referti medici e testimonianze conta zero.
> Anzi, ci fa pure la figura di quella che cerca di screditarti.
> Con una così ossessiva comunque prevedo sia dura trovare un accordo consensuale in caso di separazione, scusa se te lo dico.


Eh lo so.. la vedo dura anche io..
Io non voglio fare guerre intestine.. nel modo più assoluto.. ma ragionandoci sopra ho paura che non ci sono molte vie di uscita.. 

OT: visto che sono passato allo status di utente affezionato, volevo ringraziare tutti!
per i tanti consigli e suggerimenti, e per avermi permesso di sfogarmi un poco.. per me vuol dire tanto!
Putroppo è una situazione che le persone della mia cerchia ancora non sanno (per il momento tengo ancora la cosa riservata), e stavo soffrendo molto del fatto di tenermi tutto dentro! GRAZIE! :up:


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Eh lo so.. la vedo dura anche io..
> Io non voglio fare guerre intestine.. nel modo più assoluto.. ma ragionandoci sopra ho paura che non ci sono molte vie di uscita..
> 
> OT: visto che sono passato allo status di utente affezionato, volevo ringraziare tutti!
> ...




io non credo che tu possa ottenere qualcosa se non ti fai sentire...ormai lei ha capito che con le sue sceneggiate ti tiente in pungo (perchè alla fine di sceneggiate si tratta)


----------



## duca74 (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non credo che tu possa ottenere qualcosa se non ti fai sentire...ormai lei ha capito che con le sue sceneggiate ti tiente in pungo (perchè alla fine di sceneggiate si tratta)


Intendi dire che devo fare sentire di più le mie ragioni e non farmi troppi problemi?


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Intendi dire che devo fare sentire di più le mie ragioni e non farmi troppi problemi?


a sto punto si...

non devi essere cattivo sia chiaro, ma se come lei inizia a dare di matto tu fai un passo indietro e non si parla più allora lei userà questa tecnica ad oltranza. 
devi dirle chiaramente che ti deve stare ad ascoltare e non può costringerti con ricatti morali e minacce a stare con lei.


----------



## duca74 (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a sto punto si...
> 
> non devi essere cattivo sia chiaro, ma se come lei inizia a dare di matto tu fai un passo indietro e non si parla più allora lei userà questa tecnica ad oltranza.
> devi dirle chiaramente che ti deve stare ad ascoltare e non può costringerti con ricatti morali e minacce a stare con lei.


Ok ho capito..

In effetti lei sa che sono una persona molto sensibile, e se ne approfitta di questo.. 
Riguardo alle minacce, di solito mi fanno solo girare le :blank::blank:.. e dopo tendo ad incazzarmi.. 

Me lo diceva anche la mia psicoterapeuta che a volte un po' di brutalità (non violenza eh..) può fare bene..


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Ok ho capito..
> 
> In effetti lei sa che sono una persona molto sensibile, e se ne approfitta di questo..
> Riguardo alle minacce, di solito mi fanno solo girare le :blank::blank:.. e dopo tendo ad incazzarmi..
> ...


capito! e io te lo sto dicendo gratis... :mrgreen:


----------



## duca74 (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> capito! e io te lo sto dicendo gratis... :mrgreen:


Mitica! :up:
Cmq se passi dalle mie parti hai una cena di pesce pagata..


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Mitica! :up:
> Cmq se passi dalle mie parti hai una cena di pesce pagata..


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
oddio addirittura mitica...

1. quali sono le tue parti
2. sono vegetariana... :mrgreen:


----------



## duca74 (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> oddio addirittura mitica...
> 
> 1. quali sono le tue parti
> 2. sono vegetariana... :mrgreen:


1. città di mare.. estremo nord est.. 
2. ussignur.. valgono i frutti di mare? 

CIT. tratta dai Simpson: "sono vegano di 7° livello, mangio solo cose che non producono ombra" :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> 1. città di mare.. estremo nord est..
> 2. ussignur.. valgono i frutti di mare?
> 
> CIT. tratta dai Simpson: "sono vegano di 7° livello, mangio solo cose che non producono ombra" :rotfl:


1. sono sempre stata una pippa un geografia
2. no non valgono


----------



## lothar57 (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> 1. sono sempre stata una pippa un geografia
> 2. no non valgono


1-Simy invornita....e'una splendida citta'mitteleuropea..l'ho scoperta sbagliando uscita...e a gennaio mi sono fermato per forza.partito senza cappotto....l'ho dovuto comprare li..


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 1-Simy invornita....e'una splendida citta'mitteleuropea..l'ho scoperta sbagliando uscita...e a gennaio mi sono fermato per forza.partito senza cappotto....l'ho dovuto comprare li..



Simy pippa :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> oddio addirittura mitica...
> 
> 1. quali sono le tue parti
> 2. sono vegetariana... :mrgreen:


è un filo fuori mano per te,ma in caso di vacanza in Croazia un salto qui non guasterebbe,è una città stupenda davvero


----------



## lothar57 (30 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è un filo fuori mano per te,ma in caso di vacanza in Croazia un salto qui non guasterebbe,è una città stupenda davvero
> 
> View attachment 7287


Infatti io sbagliavo e finivo con gommone attaccato in centro a Trieste...:smile::smile::smile:...


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è un filo fuori mano per te,ma in caso di vacanza in Croazia un salto qui non guasterebbe,è una città stupenda davvero
> 
> View attachment 7287





lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti io sbagliavo e finivo con gommone attaccato in centro a Trieste...:smile::smile::smile:...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


beh è vero....Piazza Unità ha un lato aperto sul mare ed un piccolo pontile.....puoi sbarcare ed essere immediatamente in centro città.    o alla peggio sbarchi in Canale Ponterosso e fai 300 metri.....


----------



## lothar57 (30 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh è vero....Piazza Unità ha un lato aperto sul mare ed un piccolo pontile.....puoi sbarcare ed essere immediatamente in centro città.    o alla peggio sbarchi in Canale Ponterosso e fai 300 metri.....


mi sono espresso male...sbagliavo uscita tangenziale...accidenti a Prosecco...mi fregava sempre..


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Non ci sono mai stata a Trieste...ma ci vive una mia amica che mi ha invitata un sacco di volte.. prima o poi ci andrò


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sono espresso male...sbagliavo uscita tangenziale...accidenti a Prosecco...mi fregava sempre..



ma non eri col gommone?
in tangenziale??
o era attaccato alla macchina?
non si è capito niente:mrgreen:


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Non ci sono mai stata a Trieste...ma ci vive una mia amica che mi ha invitata un sacco di volte.. prima o poi ci andrò



vai che è bellissima, davvero
prima c'è il castello di miramare
i miei avevano la casa a Grado, che è un'isola tra mare e laguna, con la strada di collegamento con la terraferma


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, ragazzi no, vi prego...
> io l'ho vissuto sulla mia pelle... è devastante.
> la cosa più brutta che si possa fare...


Quoto simy ... Tocca aver le palle non giocare sule fragilità e sofferenze altrui. Trovo poco umano giocare allo sfinimento psicologico e morale contro l'altro ...diverrebbe una guerra dei Roses tra poveri, se  non vuoi continuare il matrimonio lo spieghi con fermezza a tua moglie, soffrirà ma alla fine ne esce .. Ne escono tutti prima o poi o almeno tutte ... Sui tutti ( maschi) ho qualche dubbio visto gli ultimi avvenimenti di cronaca


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto simy ... Tocca aver le palle non giocare sule fragilità e sofferenze altrui. Trovo poco umano giocare allo sfinimento psicologico e morale contro l'altro ...diverrebbe una guerra dei Roses tra poveri, se non vuoi continuare il matrimonio lo spieghi con fermezza a tua moglie, soffrirà ma alla fine ne esce .. Ne escono tutti prima o poi o almeno tutte ... Sui tutti ( maschi) ho qualche dubbio visto gli ultimi avvenimenti di cronaca


concordo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> No non giudico male..
> Però ti assicuro che parlare parliamo.. anche ieri sera lo abbiamo fatto.. *io cerco sempre di essere comprensivo e non lesivo*.. ma appena comincio a paventare ALLA LONTANA una ipotesi di separazione.. casca tutto..
> si ripiomba nelle sceneggiate, e nell'ossessività..
> Io lo vedo come un tentativo di lavaggio del cervello..
> Di equo, putroppo, ci vedo poco.. sono discorsi a senso unico


ecco dove casca l'asino. cerca di essere meno comprensivo e meno razionale. non significa di passare alla violenza, ma quando si alzano le voci devi farti sentire ... immagina i vicini che cercano di capire e non ti sentono bene 

due ingredienti indispensabili: uno specchietto da metterlo davanti a lei quando comincia a bombardare. due, un casco (va bene anche uno per le moto) per poter parare senza danni i piatti volanti, quando le hai messo lo specchio davanti.

preparati una strategia e impara a litigare. qui vedo una battaglia mezzo vinta e un'altra mezzo persa. riprenditi quella che hai perso. cerca di capire perché lei sta ancora con te. non è per caso la comodità di poter contare sempre su di te? e allora cerca di essere meno sempre disponibile, difendi tuo spazio, crea distanza. quel minimo di distanza che ognuno deve preservare per potersi avvicinare e fidare. per me, questa distanza ti è stata fregata.

e ricordati che lo specchio serve per interrompere un'aggressione verbale. non funziona per altre cose. hai la scelta di metterlo sul divertente o sull'aggressivo. io cercherei di ritrovare il divertimento che senza alcun dubbio c'era. quando le tendi quindi lo specchio, sorridi, sii preventivamente divertito di quel che seguirà.

cerca anche di diventare meno prevedibile. cerca di avere qualche segreto che solo tu conosci. per il bene della coppia, nessuno deve sapere troppo dell'altro, perché altimenti entra la noia e il tradimento per noia. tutti gli altri tradimenti sono più sopportabili, ma quello proprio no.


----------



## devastata (31 Luglio 2013)

Come prima cosa, chiudi la porta del bagno.

Non si può sentire che una pretenda di  discutere con uno che sta evacuando................inimmaginabile.

Tieniti per te il volo della rivista, anche se è una cosa da poco, potrebbe giocare a suo favore. Negala!

A mio parere devi essere più determinato, sapere cosa vuoi tu veramente, poi metterlo in atto.

Andare avanti cosi è un suicidio per tutti e tre.

Dubito sia innamorata di te, lo fosse stata non avrebbe pensato ad un altro e non ti avrebbe fatto certe proposte.

Pure lei non sa cosa vuole per stare bene.


----------



## duca74 (31 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 1-Simy invornita....e'una splendida citta'mitteleuropea..l'ho scoperta sbagliando uscita...e a gennaio mi sono fermato per forza.partito senza cappotto....l'ho dovuto comprare li..





perplesso ha detto:


> è un filo fuori mano per te,ma in caso di vacanza in Croazia un salto qui non guasterebbe,è una città stupenda davvero
> 
> View attachment 7287





perplesso ha detto:


> beh è vero....Piazza Unità ha un lato aperto sul mare ed un piccolo pontile.....puoi sbarcare ed essere immediatamente in centro città.    o alla peggio sbarchi in Canale Ponterosso e fai 300 metri.....





Simy ha detto:


> Non ci sono mai stata a Trieste...ma ci vive una mia amica che mi ha invitata un sacco di volte.. prima o poi ci andrò





free ha detto:


> vai che è bellissima, davvero
> prima c'è il castello di miramare
> i miei avevano la casa a Grado, che è un'isola tra mare e laguna, con la strada di collegamento con la terraferma


Bravi ragazzi mi avete sgamato! 
Bella città da visitare! Da viverci dipende molto dalle zone.. in centro è un casino tra traffico e parcheggio!

A prop di Grado.. da Trieste c'è il traghetto che fa linea diretta, passando in mezzo al golfo, bella gita gustandosi lo scenario costiero.. consigliato! :up:


----------



## duca74 (31 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto simy ... Tocca aver le palle non giocare sule fragilità e sofferenze altrui. Trovo poco umano giocare allo sfinimento psicologico e morale contro l'altro ...diverrebbe una guerra dei Roses tra poveri, se  non vuoi continuare il matrimonio lo spieghi con fermezza a tua moglie, soffrirà ma alla fine ne esce .. Ne escono tutti prima o poi o almeno tutte ... Sui tutti ( maschi) ho qualche dubbio visto gli ultimi avvenimenti di cronaca


Certo anche io concordo con te..
Fra l'altro lo sfinimento psicologico alla fine non è solo per lei.. ma pure per me..


----------



## duca74 (31 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ecco dove casca l'asino. cerca di essere meno comprensivo e meno razionale. non significa di passare alla violenza, ma quando si alzano le voci devi farti sentire ... immagina i vicini che cercano di capire e non ti sentono bene
> 
> due ingredienti indispensabili: uno specchietto da metterlo davanti a lei quando comincia a bombardare. due, un casco (va bene anche uno per le moto) per poter parare senza danni i piatti volanti, quando le hai messo lo specchio davanti.
> 
> ...


Interessante questa cosa.. lo specchio ce l'ho.. il casco pure.. 
Però se poi lanciandomi qualcosa mi rompe lo specchio chi si becca i 7 anni di disgrazie? io o lei? 

Scherzi a parte..

In effetti, sebbene non lo voglia a dare a vedere.. si appoggia molto sul mio aiuto, soprattutto quando si tratta di gestire il bimbo.. ed è stato così fin da subito.. (quando era piccolo mi alzavo io nella notte a dargli i biberon, con tutto che andavo a lavorare, ma cmq lo facevo con piacere e non recrimino) ok, lei disbriga le faccende di casa e varie cose, però mi piacerebbe che ci mettesse un po' più di impegno lui.. 

E' anche vero che mi sono annullato le mie passioni.. per dirne una.. sono un appassionato motociclista.. ormai la moto la uso pochissimo.. praticamente fa uso scooter quando non devo portare il bimbo al nido.. 
il weekend scorso, domenica, mi sarebbe piaciuto fare un giro sulle alpi, in giornata ovviamente.. beh alla mia intenzione mi è stato risposto che quest'anno la mia giornata in moto me lo sono già presa.. 

Oggi per gentile concessione.. mi fa.. "porto io il bimbo in bus.." così puoi andare a lavoro in moto.. 
Poi mi chiama.. e mi dice.. "lo vedi che ti vengo in contro?" GRAZIE.. 5 min di moto al mese non si negano a nessuno..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Interessante questa cosa.. lo specchio ce l'ho.. il casco pure..
> Però se poi lanciandomi qualcosa mi rompe lo specchio chi si becca i 7 anni di disgrazie? io o lei?
> 
> Scherzi a parte..
> ...


Ahem! Leggi bene ... lapsus Freudiano! 

Riprenditi la tua vita e le tue passioni. La vita in coppia va vissuta in due, ma ci vogliono anche spazi personali ... tanti! Se vi siete conosciuti a amati, è perché avevate questi spazi. Non farti condizionare dallo stess altrui. Se la tua fiamma è stressata è dovuto a fattori che forse non conosci. E' bene sapere perché è stressata, ma non devi fare (sempre) da tampone o vittima.

L'ultimo esempio poi è tipicamente donna. Cioè fanno una cosa per apparentemente pagare un debito, ma poi ci vogliono pure il premio! So che ora il forum femminile mi massacrerà, ma è un fatto che ho riscontrato mille volte soprattutto in situazioni sfuggiti di mano.


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Bravi ragazzi mi avete sgamato!
> Bella città da visitare! Da viverci dipende molto dalle zone..* in centro è un casino tra traffico e parcheggio!
> *
> A prop di Grado.. da Trieste c'è il traghetto che fa linea diretta, passando in mezzo al golfo, bella gita gustandosi lo scenario costiero.. consigliato! :up:



tu vieni a parlare di traffico e parcheggio a me che sto a Roma???? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## duca74 (31 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu vieni a parlare di traffico e parcheggio a me che sto a Roma???? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma no figurati, Roma è 10 volte più grande..
Però ti assicuro che a volte si fa fatica trovare posto anche per lo scooter..
Ed in certe zone la gente lascia l'auto in doppia fila anche la notte, con foglietto con sopra scritto "se serve spostare citofonare al.."


----------



## duca74 (31 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ahem! Leggi bene ... lapsus Freudiano!
> 
> Riprenditi la tua vita e le tue passioni. La vita in coppia va vissuta in due, ma ci vogliono anche spazi personali ... tanti! Se vi siete conosciuti a amati, è perché avevate questi spazi. Non farti condizionare dallo stess altrui. Se la tua fiamma è stressata è dovuto a fattori che forse non conosci. E' bene sapere perché è stressata, ma non devi fare (sempre) da tampone o vittima.
> 
> L'ultimo esempio poi è tipicamente donna. Cioè fanno una cosa per apparentemente pagare un debito, ma poi ci vogliono pure il premio! So che ora il forum femminile mi massacrerà, ma è un fatto che ho riscontrato mille volte soprattutto in situazioni sfuggiti di mano.


Prima di lui ci andava un con (inteso il bimbo).. stordito che sono.. :unhappy:


----------



## duca74 (31 Luglio 2013)

Marò.. 
mo mi ha pure mandato un mms con una foto delle scarpe mie, sue e del bimbo, tutte vicino, in ordine di grandezza.. e scritto "la mia famiglia"


----------



## Camomilla (31 Luglio 2013)

Scusa Duca...spero non ti offenderai se scrivo che ciabattando intorno a tua moglie sapendo di non amarla più stai facendo bene a nessuno,se ti ama è ovvio che continuerà a cercare di attirare la tua attenzione avendoti in casa,eh!!Prendi la tua bella decisione e allontanati..Ciao!


----------



## duca74 (31 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Scusa Duca...spero non ti offenderai se scrivo che ciabattando intorno a tua moglie sapendo di non amarla più stai facendo bene a nessuno,se ti ama è ovvio che continuerà a cercare di attirare la tua attenzione avendoti in casa,eh!!Prendi la tua bella decisione e allontanati..Ciao!


No tranquilla... nessuna offesa! Anzi..  infondo sono qua anche per consigli..
Si lo so.. ma dentro di me lo so già da mesi che devo andare.. sono sempre titubante per il bimbo tutto qua..
 però come sto facendo alla fine provoco solo illusioni e niente altro.. e NON VA BENE! per nessuno!


----------



## Camomilla (31 Luglio 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> No tranquilla... nessuna offesa! Anzi..  infondo sono qua anche per consigli..
> Si lo so.. ma dentro di me lo so già da mesi che devo andare.. sono sempre titubante per il bimbo tutto qua..
> però come sto facendo alla fine provoco solo illusioni e niente altro.. e NON VA BENE! per nessuno!


Hai ragione,per i padri è sempre difficile,ma le leggi sono diventate più morbide..coraggio!!


----------



## duca74 (1 Agosto 2013)

Ho deciso.. al rientro delle ferie mi voglio allontanare.. prendere almeno un periodo di pausa..
Ovviamente in zona anche perchè cmq non mi voglio allontanare dal piccolo..

Ho provato a parlarne con mia moglie.. ovviamente è subito scoppiata in lacrime.. e poi ha ribaltato la frittata..
mi ha detto "tutto quello che vuoi, purchè serva a riavvicinarti"

Volevo sapere se altri utenti sono passati per questi distaccamenti, e che riflessi hanno avuto dal punto di vista familiare..


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Ho deciso.. al rientro delle ferie mi voglio allontanare.. prendere almeno un periodo di pausa..
> Ovviamente in zona anche perchè cmq non mi voglio allontanare dal piccolo..
> 
> Ho provato a parlarne con mia moglie.. ovviamente è subito scoppiata in lacrime.. e poi ha ribaltato la frittata..
> ...


Tua moglie mi fa un pò pena, perchè elemosina le tue attenzioni. Che non arrivano.
Concordo con chi ti dice che devi prenderla una decisione. O dentro o fuori.
Ma se decidi per "il dentro", devi essere consapevole che ti dovrai interessare anche a lei e non solo al figlio, pechè quello che ho capito è che tua moglie non ti propone di restare in casa per mantenere la facciata di famiglia ma poi farvi i cavoli vostri e non avere rapporti fra di voi.
No. Lei ti rivuole come marito e amante.
E' li...che sta il difficile per te...


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Tua moglie mi fa un pò pena, perchè elemosina le tue attenzioni. Che non arrivano.
> Concordo con chi ti dice che devi prenderla una decisione. O dentro o fuori.
> Ma se decidi per "il dentro", devi essere consapevole che ti dovrai interessare anche a lei e non solo al figlio, pechè quello che ho capito è che tua moglie non ti propone di restare in casa per mantenere la facciata di famiglia ma poi farvi i cavoli vostri e non avere rapporti fra di voi.
> No. Lei ti rivuole come marito e amante.
> E' li...che sta il difficile per te...



Concordo su tutto; tranne che sulla "pena". 
io non mai concepito certi atteggiamenti, e forse, sua moglie non ha capito che sta utilizzando proprio il metodo sbagliato per tenersi il marito.

Comunque, al di la di questo, caro Duca, sii deciso e fai la tua scelta, nel bene o nel male... ma in qualche modo metti fine a questo strazio


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

Certi giudizi para-psichiatrici sulla moglie del Duca mi son sembrati un po' imprudenti. Io non mi permetterei di dire che "recita". La situazione è drammatica e ci possono essere persone totalmente destabilizzate nel vedere la propria vita e identità (basata su un UNICO ruolo preciso ben identificabile e riconosciuto dalla famiglia e dalla società) disfarsi. Alcuni suggerimenti mi sono sembrati finalizzati a completare questa percezione di sé che finirebbe per distruggere questa donna. Rassicurarla che si può trovare una soluzione che le garantisca riconoscimento e appoggio sarebbe più utile anche a Duca.


----------



## duca74 (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Tua moglie mi fa un pò pena, perchè elemosina le tue attenzioni. Che non arrivano.
> Concordo con chi ti dice che devi prenderla una decisione. O dentro o fuori.
> Ma se decidi per "il dentro", devi essere consapevole che ti dovrai interessare anche a lei e non solo al figlio, pechè quello che ho capito è che tua moglie non ti propone di restare in casa per mantenere la facciata di famiglia ma poi farvi i cavoli vostri e non avere rapporti fra di voi.
> No. Lei ti rivuole come marito e amante.
> E' li...che sta il difficile per te...


Ma infatti mi dispiace molto per lei, non credere.. nel senso che lei mi chiede delle attenzioni che non riesco a darle.. immagino sia frustrante per lei..
Non sono una macchina, mi dispiace ma non riesco..

Ci sta provando in tutti i modi possibili, ieri mi ha chiesto se poteva farmi un regalo, io gli ho detto che è meglio di no..

Il discorso marito/amante, come già detto io sono una persona emozionale, se sono coinvolto do il meglio di me anche dal punto di vista fisico, se non sono coinvolto non c'è nulla da fare..

Per dire, tanto non ho scheletri e non mi vergogno, l'anno scorso c'era già stanchezza nel rapporto, anche se ancora non erano venuti fuori i "fatti".. ho avuto qualche problema nei rapporti, tant'è che ho fatto riscorso qualche volta anche a quelle "magiche pilloline".. evidentemente si stava già perdendo qualcosa..

All'opposto con l'altra ragazza che ho frequentato, di cui sono veramente preso, mai un problema.. ANZI mai stato così in forma.. questo per dire che la testa ed il cervello hanno sempre un ruolo preponderante (almeno per me).


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Ma infatti mi dispiace molto per lei, non credere.. nel senso che lei mi chiede delle attenzioni che non riesco a darle.. immagino sia frustrante per lei..
> Non sono una macchina, mi dispiace ma non riesco..
> 
> Ci sta provando in tutti i modi possibili, ieri mi ha chiesto se poteva farmi un regalo, io gli ho detto che è meglio di no..
> ...


Capisci quanto questo la faccia sentire rifiutata in toto?


----------



## duca74 (1 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certi giudizi para-psichiatrici sulla moglie del Duca mi son sembrati un po' imprudenti. Io non mi permetterei di dire che "recita". La situazione è drammatica e ci possono essere persone totalmente destabilizzate nel vedere la propria vita e identità (basata su un UNICO ruolo preciso ben identificabile e riconosciuto dalla famiglia e dalla società) disfarsi. Alcuni suggerimenti mi sono sembrati finalizzati a completare questa percezione di sé che finirebbe per distruggere questa donna. Rassicurarla che si può trovare una soluzione che le garantisca riconoscimento e appoggio sarebbe più utile anche a Duca.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisci quanto questo la faccia sentire rifiutata in toto?


Certo ne sono pienamente consapevole.. 
Fra l'altro poi sono anche stato accusato che per la mancanza di rapporti, ha avuto dei scompensi ormonali, e ha dovuto fare una cura.. 

Riguardo ad una possibile soluzione.. è una bella impresa trovarla, in quanto dal suo punto vista l'unica cosa è tornare ad amarsi.. 

non lo so.. allo stato attuale io vedo solo due alternative..
1. o mi annullo io
2. o si annulla lei


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Certo ne sono pienamente consapevole..
> Fra l'altro poi sono anche stato accusato che per la mancanza di rapporti, ha avuto dei scompensi ormonali, e ha dovuto fare una cura..
> 
> Riguardo ad una possibile soluzione.. è una bella impresa trovarla, in quanto dal suo punto vista l'unica cosa è tornare ad amarsi..
> ...


Non ci sono solo alternative opposte. Se le vuoi bene puoi trovare il modo per farle capire che l'apprezzi ben oltre un aspetto che non è l'unico possibile e che ci sarai sempre per lei.


----------



## duca74 (1 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci sono solo alternative opposte. Se le vuoi bene puoi trovare il modo per farle capire che l'apprezzi ben oltre un aspetto che non è l'unico possibile e che ci sarai sempre per lei.


Ok, ho capito.. 
Per quanto mi riguarda razionalmente sarebbe l'optimum..
Ragionando però con la testa di lei, non credi però che possa generare illusioni o nel lungo periodo, altre sofferenze?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Ok, ho capito..
> Per quanto mi riguarda razionalmente sarebbe l'optimum..
> Ragionando però con la testa di lei, non credi però che possa generare illusioni o nel lungo periodo, altre sofferenze?


Perché tu intendi abbandonarla come un'auto usata? Se sei disponibile a sostenerla, stando fuori, come e più di ora e glielo dimostrerai, anche con un po' di fatica tua, potresti trovare LA soluzione. Per me lei ha bisogno di queste rassicurazioni, poi ne uscirà da sola. Parlane con i terapisti.


----------



## duca74 (1 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Perché tu intendi abbandonarla come un'auto usata?* Se sei disponibile a sostenerla, stando fuori, come e più di ora e glielo dimostrerai, anche con un po' di fatica tua, potresti trovare LA soluzione. Per me lei ha bisogno di queste rassicurazioni, poi ne uscirà da sola. Parlane con i terapisti.


Oddio che brutta frase.. magari con certi post posso aver dato una brutta impressione, di quello che vuole fare solo i caxxi suoi ma non sono assolutamente così..

Cmq grazie per i suggerimenti!:up:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Oddio che brutta frase.. magari con certi post posso aver dato una brutta impressione, di quello che vuole fare solo i caxxi suoi ma non sono assolutamente così..
> 
> Cmq grazie per i suggerimenti!:up:


Era proprio per dire che non era questo il tuo pensiero.


----------



## duca74 (1 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era proprio per dire che non era questo il tuo pensiero.


Grazie!


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché tu intendi abbandonarla come un'auto usata? Se sei disponibile a sostenerla, stando fuori, come e più di ora e glielo dimostrerai, anche con un po' di fatica tua, potresti trovare LA soluzione. Per me lei ha bisogno di queste rassicurazioni, poi ne uscirà da sola. Parlane con i terapisti.



su questo sono d'accordo. basta che lei però non lo prenda come un modo per tentare di farlo tornare da lei...


----------



## duca74 (1 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> su questo sono d'accordo. basta che lei però non lo prenda come un modo per tentare di farlo tornare da lei...


Ehh già, visto anche l'ossessività dimostrata..
Cmq doveroso meditarci sopra!


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Ehh già, visto anche l'ossessività dimostrata..
> Cmq doveroso meditarci sopra!



ovvio che devi meditarci...
ma devi trovare una soluzione quanto prima!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> su questo sono d'accordo. basta che lei però non lo prenda come un modo per tentare di farlo tornare da lei...


La speranza è l'ultima a morire, finché non viene sostituita da altre speranze


----------



## duca74 (1 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio che devi meditarci...
> ma devi trovare una soluzione quanto prima!


Su questo non ci piove.. assolutamente! 

poi fra le altre cose c'è dall'altra parte una persona che mi sta aspettando.. EHHHHHH...


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove.. assolutamente!
> 
> poi fra le altre cose c'è dall'altra parte una persona che mi sta aspettando.. EHHHHHH...


ma vi state sentendo/vedendo con l'altra?


----------



## duca74 (1 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma vi state sentendo/vedendo con l'altra?


No.. giusto qualche messaggio, ma di fatto abbiamo sospeso..

Abbiamo deciso così per permettermi di affrontare in maniera più lucida la mia situazione, e non aggiungere elementi ulteriormente destabilizzanti.. Ovviamente quando la vedevo c'era anche il fattore gelosia da parte di mia moglie, che ora tutto sommato non c'è.. a parte qualche domanda tipo "la pensi ancora?" "scommetto che con lei l'amore lo faresti"

Però mi manca da matti.. i primi giorni poi che non ci sentivamo più stavo malissimo.. ero sempre con gli occhi lucidi..


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> No.. giusto qualche messaggio, ma di fatto abbiamo sospeso..
> 
> Abbiamo deciso così per permettermi di affrontare in maniera più lucida la mia situazione, e non aggiungere elementi ulteriormente destabilizzanti.. Ovviamente quando la vedevo c'era anche il fattore gelosia da parte di mia moglie, che ora tutto sommato non c'è.. a parte qualche domanda tipo "la pensi ancora?" "scommetto che con lei l'amore lo faresti"
> 
> Però mi manca da matti.. i primi giorni poi che non ci sentivamo più stavo malissimo.. ero sempre con gli occhi lucidi..



vedi, il punto per me è proprio questo... 

tu in testa hai un'altra e in questo momento il fatto che ci sia un'altra non ti permette comunque di essere lucido nel tuo matrimonio; è umanamente impossibile pensare di sistemare qualunque tipo di situazione se si è concentrati altrove.

finchè ci sarà l'altra tu tua moglie non potrai mai vederla come donna/moglie ma solo come madre di vostro foglio


----------



## duca74 (1 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vedi, il punto per me è proprio questo...
> 
> tu in testa hai un'altra e in questo momento il fatto che ci sia un'altra non ti permette comunque di essere lucido nel tuo matrimonio; è umanamente impossibile pensare di sistemare qualunque tipo di situazione se si è concentrati altrove.
> 
> finchè ci sarà l'altra tu tua moglie non potrai mai vederla come donna/moglie ma solo come madre di vostro foglio


lo so.. sono consapevole anche di questo.. 
Ma come faccio a dimenticarla?


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> lo so.. sono consapevole anche di questo..
> Ma come faccio a dimenticarla?


eh...se avessi la risposta alla tua domanda non sarei qui 

a parte gli scherzi, io credo che tu ora debba essere un po "egosita" e cercare di capire in primis cosa vuoi, poi prosegui con le altre domande. step by step


----------



## duca74 (1 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> eh...se avessi la risposta alla tua domanda non sarei qui
> 
> a parte gli scherzi, io credo che tu ora debba essere un po "egosita" e cercare di capire in primis cosa vuoi, poi prosegui con le altre domande. step by step


eh.. il problema che di natura non lo sono.. e cerco sempre di venire incontro alle persone.. 
In questo contesto probabilmente è un limite..

Se fossi egoista me ne sarei già andato da un pezzo..


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> eh.. il problema che di natura non lo sono.. e cerco sempre di venire incontro alle persone..
> In questo contesto probabilmente è un limite..
> 
> *Se fossi egoista me ne sarei già andato da un pezzo*..


perchè probabilmente questo è quello che vuoi! ma non hai il coraggio di farlo


ascolta Duca davvero, io col senno di poi ti dico che avrei pagato oro perchè il mio ex mi avesse detto che era finita senza portare avanti per quasi un anno uno straziante tira e molla.


----------



## duca74 (1 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè probabilmente questo è quello che vuoi! ma non hai il coraggio di farlo
> 
> 
> ascolta Duca davvero, io col senno di poi ti dico che avrei pagato oro perchè il mio ex mi avesse detto che era finita senza portare avanti per quasi un anno uno straziante tira e molla.


Si.. il coraggio di fare soffrire qualcuno.. 
è la prima volta in vita mia che mi trovo in una situazione del genere..

Posso immaginarlo.. (mi sono permesso di leggere qualcosa della tua storia dai vecchi post..)


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Si.. il coraggio di fare soffrire qualcuno..
> *è la prima volta in vita mia che mi trovo in una situazione del genere..
> *
> Posso immaginarlo.. (mi sono permesso di leggere qualcosa della tua storia dai vecchi post..)


e per fortuna direi 


per il resto hai fatto bene... anche se non è una storia allegra


----------



## duca74 (1 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e per fortuna direi
> 
> 
> per il resto hai fatto bene... anche se non è una storia allegra


beh.. alla fine tutte le storie di questo genere non sono mai allegre..
Poi per fortuna, con il tempo se ne viene fuori!


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> beh.. alla fine tutte le storie di questo genere non sono mai allegre..
> Poi per fortuna, con il tempo se ne viene fuori!


:yes:


----------



## duca74 (2 Agosto 2013)

*partenza per le ferie*

Questo week end si parte per le ferie..

"Chissà perchè" quest'anno non gioisco di questo.. anzi mi sento le budella ritorte e l'ansia salire..
Anzi vorrei che fossero già finite.. e non sono nemmeno cominciate.. :unhappy:

In più mi dovrò sorbire pure per un bel periodo i suoceri.. 

Mi dovrò concentrare sul piccolo e lasciare tutto il resto fuori.. sennò mi rovino le vacanze..


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Questo week end si parte per le ferie..
> 
> "Chissà perchè" quest'anno non gioisco di questo.. anzi mi sento le budella ritorte e l'ansia salire..
> Anzi vorrei che fossero già finite.. e non sono nemmeno cominciate.. :unhappy:
> ...


cerca di stare sereno e di goderti le vacanze! 
forza non partire prevenuto  magari si rivelano meglio di quanto pensi


----------



## Anais (2 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Questo week end si parte per le ferie..
> 
> "Chissà perchè" quest'anno non gioisco di questo.. anzi mi sento le budella ritorte e l'ansia salire..
> Anzi vorrei che fossero già finite.. e non sono nemmeno cominciate.. :unhappy:
> ...


Coraggio!
Ti capisco bene.
Anche noi il mese scorso siamo stati due settimana via tutti insieme. Ti auguro che per te non sia così ma per me era stato straziante.
Però magari tu e tua moglie, stando lontano da tutto e da tutti, troverete il modo per parlare pacificamente e magari...chissà.
Un abbraccio


----------



## duca74 (2 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Coraggio!
> Ti capisco bene.
> Anche noi il mese scorso siamo stati due settimana via tutti insieme. Ti auguro che per te non sia così ma per me era stato straziante.
> Però magari tu e tua moglie, *stando lontano da tutto e da tutti*, troverete il modo per parlare pacificamente e magari...chissà.
> Un abbraccio


Ecco questo è il punto.. mi dovrò sorbire 2 settimane a casa dei suoceri.. 
Mi vien voglia di lasciare tutti la, e rifarmi di corsa i 1200km che mi separano da casetta, in solitario a meditare..


----------



## Anais (2 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Ecco questo è il punto.. mi dovrò sorbire 2 settimane a casa dei suoceri..
> Mi vien voglia di lasciare tutti la, e rifarmi di corsa i 1200km che mi separano da casetta, in solitario a meditare..


Nooooooooo!!
Ok...la vedo dura :singleeye:
Perchè non le eproponi un'altra meta? Voi tre soli?
I suoceri no...no...no!!


----------



## duca74 (2 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Nooooooooo!!
> Ok...la vedo dura :singleeye:
> Perchè non le eproponi un'altra meta? Voi tre soli?
> I suoceri no...no...no!!


le "vacanze" si suddivideranno così:
1 settimana sulla costa adriatica, e qua siamo solo noi..
2 settimane giù al sud a casa dei suoceri.. 

Quindi per BEN 1 terzo della vacanza siamo soli.. YUHUUU!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (2 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> le "vacanze" si suddivideranno così:
> 1 settimana sulla costa adriatica, e qua siamo solo noi..
> 2 settimane giù al sud a casa dei suoceri..
> 
> Quindi per BEN 1 terzo della vacanza siamo soli.. YUHUUU!! :mrgreen:


Va beh, cerca di goderti senza pregiudizi la settimana dove siete solo voi tre...


----------



## duca74 (2 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Va beh, cerca di goderti senza pregiudizi la settimana dove siete solo voi tre...


k:
per le settimane restanti se divento così azzo: ve lo faccio sapere dal centro di igiene mentale.. :rotfl:


----------



## Anais (2 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> k:
> per le settimane restanti se divento così azzo: ve lo faccio sapere dal centro di igiene mentale.. :rotfl:


:rotfl: E' possibile!
A parte gli scherzi, fai davvero come hai detto. Se la situazione ti risulta pesante, ritagliati parecchi spazi con tuo figlio...e cerca di evitare le discussioni davanti a lui.
Un abbraccioe  facci sapere


----------



## duca74 (2 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> :rotfl: E' possibile!
> A parte gli scherzi, fai davvero come hai detto. Se la situazione ti risulta pesante, ritagliati parecchi spazi con tuo figlio...e cerca di evitare le discussioni davanti a lui.
> Un abbraccioe  facci sapere


Grazie! Ricambio l'abbraccio!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> le "vacanze" si suddivideranno così:
> 1 settimana sulla costa adriatica, e qua siamo solo noi..
> 2 settimane giù al sud a casa dei suoceri..
> 
> Quindi per BEN 1 terzo della vacanza siamo soli.. YUHUUU!! :mrgreen:


E se approfittassi della presenza dei suoceri per far tenere il bambino e dedicare del tempo a voi due e farle sentire che le cose belle tra voi rimangono e valorizzassi l'aspetto amicale e di mutuo sostegno?


----------



## duca74 (2 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E se approfittassi della presenza dei suoceri per far tenere il bambino e dedicare del tempo a voi due e farle sentire che le cose belle tra voi rimangono e valorizzassi l'aspetto amicale e di mutuo sostegno?


A dire il vero, anche in virtù di quello che mi hai detto ieri, ci ho pensato..
In effetti qualche giornata la si può ritagliare..


Putroppo lei è in un periodo piuttosto instabile e tutto può succedere, anche con le più buone intenzioni..
Certo è che se le cose non vanno come lei si aspetta.. povero me.. sono in casa del lupo non ho scampo..
La suocera sa che le cose non vanno bene, anche se non sa tutti i retroscena.. 
Una volta mi ha fatto anche una ramanzina perchè supponeva che frequentavo "donne facili"


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> A dire il vero, anche in virtù di quello che mi hai detto ieri, ci ho pensato..
> In effetti qualche giornata la si può ritagliare..
> 
> 
> ...


La ramanzina della suocera fa capire come la figlia si possa sentire sola e non compresa e magari responsabilizzata a far funzionare il matrimonio, abbozzando.


----------



## duca74 (2 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La ramanzina della suocera fa capire come la figlia si possa sentire sola e non compresa e magari responsabilizzata a far funzionare il matrimonio, abbozzando.


si può essere..
Ovviamente da quella volta mi sento sempre sotto osservazione.. 
ed è per questo che non ho tutta sta voglia di passare 2 settimane a casa loro..


----------



## devastata (2 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Nooooooooo!!
> Ok...la vedo dura :singleeye:
> Perchè non le eproponi un'altra meta? Voi tre soli?
> I suoceri no...no...no!!


Non sono tutti uguali, i suoceri, la mia è splendida, purtroppo suo figlio non ha ereditato niente da lei!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non sono tutti uguali, i suoceri, la mia è splendida, purtroppo suo figlio non ha ereditato niente da lei!


Povero marito...
Quando c'è intesa tra na suocera e na nuora...
Un povero marito è seriamente nei guai...
Ma serissimi...

Poveri mariti...


----------



## devastata (2 Agosto 2013)

:mexican:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Povero marito...
> Quando c'è intesa tra na suocera e na nuora...
> Un povero marito è seriamente nei guai...
> Ma serissimi...
> ...


:carneval:


E' fortunato, sua madre non sa niente delle sue bastardate.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> :mexican::carneval:
> 
> 
> E' fortunato, sua madre non sa niente delle sue bastardate.


Sai che...sai che...
Appena sposati mia madre si sentì in dovere di riferire alla nuora
che...
aveva perfino scoperto che suo figlio guarda i porno.

Al che mia moglie le rispose
Si lo so...li abbiamo sempre guardati assieme...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## duca74 (2 Agosto 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non sono tutti uguali, i suoceri, la mia è splendida, purtroppo suo figlio non ha ereditato niente da lei!


Beh si certo.. non faccio di tutta un'erba un fascio.. io faccio i conti con quello che ho.. 

Una volta (in tempi non sospetti) ha avuto il coraggio di dire che non sono un buon padre! (per una sciocchezza fra l'altro..) io che sono sempre con il bimbo, lo adoro, ci gioco, lo curo, mi leveri il sangue per lui!
Mi sono girate non poco quella volta..


----------



## duca74 (2 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che...sai che...
> Appena sposati mia madre si sentì in dovere di riferire alla nuora
> che...
> aveva perfino scoperto che suo figlio guarda i porno.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Beh si certo.. non faccio di tutta un'erba un fascio.. io faccio i conti con quello che ho..
> 
> Una volta (in tempi non sospetti) ha avuto il coraggio di dire che non sono un buon padre! (per una sciocchezza fra l'altro..) io che sono sempre con il bimbo, lo adoro, ci gioco, lo curo, mi leveri il sangue per lui!
> Mi sono girate non poco quella volta..


La suocera...

Non parliamone dei...

Meglio non sapere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (2 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Beh si certo.. non faccio di tutta un'erba un fascio.. io faccio i conti con quello che ho..
> 
> Una volta (in tempi non sospetti) ha avuto il coraggio di dire che non sono un buon padre! (per una sciocchezza fra l'altro..) io che sono sempre con il bimbo, lo adoro, ci gioco, lo curo, mi leveri il sangue per lui!
> Mi sono girate non poco quella volta..


Forse lo fanno con chi è disposto a subire, mio suocero era terribile, davvero padre padrone prepotente, eppure con me non ha mai osato dire niente, proprio niente, sorridendo lo mettevo a posto in un secondo.


----------



## duca74 (2 Agosto 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Forse lo fanno con chi è disposto a subire, mio suocero era terribile, davvero padre padrone prepotente, eppure con me non ha mai osato dire niente, proprio niente, sorridendo lo mettevo a posto in un secondo.


La mia suocera alla fine ha sempre fatto "l'uomo di casa" quindi in questo caso è lei abiutata a comandare.. 
Diciamo che in generale mi trattò sempre bene, però a volte svarioni ed idee poche e ben confuse sono capitati


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> La mia suocera alla fine ha sempre fatto "l'uomo di casa" quindi in questo caso è lei abiutata a comandare..
> Diciamo che in generale mi trattò sempre bene, però a volte svarioni ed idee poche e ben confuse sono capitati


Copa la vecia col flit
se non la more
col gas...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## duca74 (28 Agosto 2013)

*rientrato dalle ferie..*

Ciao cari!

Rieccomi qua.. rientrato dalle ferie.. com'è andata?

Beh diciamo che sono stato tranquillo, non ho fomentato nessuna discussione e ho cercato di godermele in modo sereno, anche per far passare un bel periodo al piccolo..

Tuttavia da parte di mia moglie ci sono stati un paio di momenti di "tensione"..
Nel senso che pur mantenendo un clima sereno, lei pretendeva quel qualcosa in più, che come già spiegato più volte, non riesco a dargli.. 

Da parte mia posso dire che sono stato benino, nel senso che cmq ho condiviso momenti piacevoli nell'ambito familiare, anche se la parte di marito/amante non riesco per nulla a raggiungerla..
Vedo mia moglie come una persona con cui ho passato momenti piacevoli, e li posso passare ancora, ma nulla di più..

Dall'altra parte al rientro ho sentito l'altra ragazza, che a dirla tutta è piuttosto incaxxata, perchè a suo parere sto dilungando troppo i tempi, mi dice che gli manco da matti e così non riesce a stare serena.. insomma, della serie mi devo dare una mossa o CIAO..

Di nuovo mi sento preso tra 2 fuochi.. 

Insomma.. riesco a far star male chiunque mi sta intorno.. 

Ed ovviamente io non è che sto meglio..


----------



## Fantastica (28 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Da parte mia posso dire che sono stato benino, nel senso che cmq ho condiviso momenti piacevoli nell'ambito familiare, anche se la parte di marito/amante non riesco per nulla a raggiungerla..
> Vedo mia moglie come una persona con cui ho passato momenti piacevoli, e li posso passare ancora, ma nulla di più..
> 
> Dall'altra parte al rientro ho sentito l'altra ragazza, che a dirla tutta è piuttosto incaxxata, perchè a suo parere sto dilungando troppo i tempi, mi dice che gli manco da matti e così non riesce a stare serena.. insomma, della serie mi devo dare una mossa o CIAO..
> ...


La cosa nuova mi pare sia che non hai sentito il bisogno di avere comunicazioni con l'innamorata-ricambiata durante le ferie, visto che l'hai ritrovata in bestia. Forse dovresti considerare che non è così importante, alla fine. Sì, perché se a tua moglie non è stato diagnosticato un disturbo della personalità, da adulta la devi trattare, cioè ti tocca rischiare di lasciarla. Ma il fatto è che, secondo me, non sei davvero così "preso" dall'altra. Ti manca quel guizzo di follia che solo chi è innamorato ha. Con la testa sulle spalle che dimostri di avere, è probabile che tu resti fermo dove sei. 
La sola cosa che in questo momento mi pare da fare assolutamente è recuperare spazi solo tuoi di libertà. Ti piace la moto? Bene: valuta la possibilità di comprarne una nuova e di farti un giro per conto tuo. :smile:


----------



## duca74 (28 Agosto 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La cosa nuova mi pare sia che non hai sentito il bisogno di avere comunicazioni con l'innamorata-ricambiata durante le ferie, visto che l'hai ritrovata in bestia. Forse dovresti considerare che non è così importante, alla fine. Sì, perché se a tua moglie non è stato diagnosticato un disturbo della personalità, da adulta la devi trattare, cioè ti tocca rischiare di lasciarla. Ma il fatto è che, secondo me, non sei davvero così "preso" dall'altra. Ti manca quel guizzo di follia che solo chi è innamorato ha. Con la testa sulle spalle che dimostri di avere, è probabile che tu resti fermo dove sei.
> La sola cosa che in questo momento mi pare da fare assolutamente è recuperare spazi solo tuoi di libertà. Ti piace la moto? Bene: valuta la possibilità di comprarne una nuova e di farti un giro per conto tuo. :smile:


Beh diciamo che ci siamo sentiti poco (cmq qualche msg c'è stato) ma non è che non l'ho pensata.. anzi..
Ho tanta voglia di vederla e di passare il tempo insieme, di fare l'amore con lei.. (e non con mia moglie..)
Cmq dici bene, pur essendo una persona a tratti emozionale, sono anche molto razionale.. follie per me sono rare.. in questo caso non so se considerarlo un pregio o un difetto.. :unhappy:

Il fatto è che mi prende lo sconforto a riprendere in mano i discorsi con mia moglie e vederla di nuovo buttarsi giù, assistere ad altre sceneggiate..
Ma prende anche male a pensare di perdere l'altra ragazza.. 

Riguardo alla moto.. già cambiata l'anno scorso..  poi praticamente monoposto.. 
manca il tempo pero.. eh..


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Beh diciamo che ci siamo sentiti poco (cmq qualche msg c'è stato) ma non è che non l'ho pensata.. anzi..
> Ho tanta voglia di vederla e di passare il tempo insieme, di fare l'amore con lei.. (e non con mia moglie..)
> Cmq dici bene, pur essendo una persona a tratti emozionale, sono anche molto razionale.. follie per me sono rare.. in questo caso non so se considerarlo un pregio o un difetto.. :unhappy:
> 
> ...


dato che fui in agonia interiore preferisco di gran lunga che siamo morti fuori gli altri pur di rimanere io vivo dentro...
In altre parole duca noi puffi siam così questa è la faccenda prendere o lasciare...

ma nessuno mi leva dalla testa che lasciare una moglie per un'altra donna innescherebbe dentro di me nuove problematiche


----------



## duca74 (28 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> dato che fui in agonia interiore preferisco di gran lunga che siamo morti fuori gli altri pur di rimanere io vivo dentro...
> In altre parole duca noi puffi siam così questa è la faccenda prendere o lasciare...
> 
> ma nessuno mi leva dalla testa che lasciare una moglie per un'altra donna innescherebbe dentro di me nuove problematiche


Della serie meglio che sto bene io che lei?

Mah guarda c'ho pensato tante volte..
Ho provato a pensare come potrebbe essere il quadretto a "fare felice" lei (moglie)..
Contenta.. (inizialmente.. ma.. fino a che punto posso fare finta di fare l'innamorato?).. 
Integrità famigliare salvata.. (sarà.. ma può durare?)
Bimbo felice.. (anima mia, pensieri puri.. intoccabile!)
IO? bah lasciamo perdere.. (rimorsi.. probabile depressione.. da schifo insomma)


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Della serie meglio che sto bene io che lei?
> 
> Mah guarda c'ho pensato tante volte..
> Ho provato a pensare come potrebbe essere il quadretto a "fare felice" lei (moglie)..
> ...


Io dico solo che noi proiettiamo la vita altrui attraverso i nostri occhi
Osserva come chi è contento della propria vita vede il bello degli altri
Chi è scontento della sua vita vede sempre il brutto degli altri.

NOI non sappiamo MAI quello che fa felice un'altra persona mai...

Fai analisi economica su che cosa ricavi da lasciare tua moglie per un'altra.


----------



## zanna (28 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io dico solo che noi proiettiamo la vita altrui attraverso i nostri occhi
> Osserva come chi è contento della propria vita vede il bello degli altri
> Chi è scontento della sua vita vede sempre il brutto degli altri.
> 
> ...


Basta come analisi economica?
:simy:


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Basta come analisi economica?
> :simy:



mi ricordi tanto una persona....


----------



## zanna (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> mi ricordi tanto una persona....


----------



## duca74 (28 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io dico solo che noi proiettiamo la vita altrui attraverso i nostri occhi
> Osserva come chi è contento della propria vita vede il bello degli altri
> Chi è scontento della sua vita vede sempre il brutto degli altri.
> 
> ...


Ok.. ho capito..

Io in generale in passato sono sempre stato contento della mia vita e delle scelte che ho fatto..
Ma ora, visto il periodo travagliato, vedo effettivamente tutto brutto e difficile..

Per la parte economica.. si lo ammetto.. non ci ho pensato molto..


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


>


stesso attegiamento... stessa ironia e apparente distacco.. e l'emoticon?.... gli apparterrebbe tutta! .... prendilo come un complimento... dal mio punto di vista lo è.


----------



## duca74 (28 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Basta come analisi economica?
> :simy:


Bah.. da quel punto di vista andrei a peggiorare.. 
Preferisco altri lati..


----------



## zanna (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> stesso attegiamento... stessa ironia e apparente distacco.. e l'emoticon?.... gli apparterrebbe tutta! .... prendilo come un complimento... dal mio punto di vista lo è.


:confuso:


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :confuso:



Dai wolf non fare così!.... non è una persona nel forum....


----------



## zanna (29 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Dai wolf non fare così!.... non è una persona nel forum....


mmmmmmm :diffi:


----------



## Calipso (29 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> mmmmmmm :diffi:



???


----------



## zanna (29 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ???


Nulla è il mio sesto senso di lupo che mi avvisa di usare cautela .....


----------



## Calipso (29 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Nulla è il mio sesto senso di lupo che mi avvisa di usare cautela .....


... non avere paura lupetto....ho solo detto che mi ricordi qno...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2013)

per analisi economica non intendo i soldi testoni

Intendo questo: costi vs benefici.

Esempio:
Io voglio ciulare mettiamo una caso free...

Benefici ciulata sicuramente da 100 e lode...

Costi...il suo compagno mi becca e mi pista, mia moglie mi becca e mi secca la carta di credito...

Insomma lasci tua moglie per un'altra devi essere bene sicuro che il problema era lei e non tu...

Io nella mia vita ho conosciuto molte donne...bene o male...non sono tutte uguali...ma hanno tutte delle cose in comune....

E mi immagino le prime pecole...
La nuova moglie che ti dice...ah ma se facevi così con la vecchia sfido che ti ha mandato a stendere o ti piantava il muso...

Troppo a mio avviso andiamo avanti sentendoci estranei in un mondo che non ci capisce...

A volte le cose vanno male in un rapporto perchè siamo ostinati a ottenere cose che l'altro proprio non può dare...


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> per analisi economica non intendo i soldi testoni
> 
> Intendo questo: costi vs benefici.
> 
> ...



ma come mai hai messo me nell'esempio?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come mai hai messo me nell'esempio?



non so...mi ispiravi...no?
suona bene free...:mrgreen::mrgreen:

adesso sono tutto preso dalle scarpe da tango...

ho sta idea qua in testa...


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> non so...mi ispiravi...no?
> suona bene free...:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> adesso sono tutto preso dalle* scarpe da tango.*..
> ...



che figata


----------



## duca74 (2 Settembre 2013)

*HELP!!!*

Ri Buongiorno..

Ultimi aggiornamenti..

Sabato ho detto a mia moglie che la voglio lasciare.. ho cercato di essere chiaro e limpido..

Purtroppo le reazioni sono state quelle che mi aspettavo..
Disperazione, ansia, depressione, tristezza..

Come faccio a rimanere insensibile?
Non riesco a rimanere indifferente..


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Ri Buongiorno..
> 
> Ultimi aggiornamenti..
> 
> ...



Ciao 

la tua storia ancora non l'ho letta. 

ma perché rimanere insensibile? 
perché non aiutarla a capire, di cosa ha paura?

ha bisogno di tempo, per avvicinarsi a questa idea. 
tu il tuo tempo te lo sei preso ... ora tocca a lei. 
non è facile ... vedere la propria vita diversamente in un tempo ristretto. 
ci sono tante cose che possono fare paura ... 
e bloccano tutto ... si rifiuta proprio tutto, come reazione ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Ri Buongiorno..
> 
> Ultimi aggiornamenti..
> 
> ...


Se avesse detto: "Finalmente!" non solo sarebbe stato sorprendente ma neanche ti sarebbe piaciuto.
Accetta le conseguenze delle tue scelte.


----------



## duca74 (2 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la tua storia ancora non l'ho letta.
> 
> ...


Lo so me ne rendo conto..
Il problema è che è difficile parlare ad una persona che non vuole ascoltare..

Purtroppo ho dovuto anche assistere di nuovo a scene inenarrabili..
Per giunta di fronte al piccolo..


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Lo so me ne rendo conto..
> Il problema è che è difficile parlare ad una persona che non vuole ascoltare..
> 
> Purtroppo ho dovuto anche assistere di nuovo a scene inenarrabili..
> Per giunta di fronte al piccolo..


Che c'era il piccolo lo sapevi quando hai deciso di dirglielo.
 Chi si preoccupa delle conseguenze delle proprie scelte e si preoccupa davvero del bambino (oltre a comportarsi prima diversamente) si assicura di parlare a lei in condizioni da proteggerlo da reazioni disperate prevedibili.
 Non scaricare tutto su di lei!


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Lo so me ne rendo conto..
> Il problema è che è difficile parlare ad una persona che non vuole ascoltare..
> 
> Purtroppo ho dovuto anche assistere di nuovo a scene inenarrabili..
> Per giunta di fronte al piccolo..


cerca di darle tempo di metabolizzare la cosa.


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la tua storia ancora non l'ho letta.
> 
> ...


sempre sante e vere parole. :up:


----------



## duca74 (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che c'era il piccolo lo sapevi quando hai deciso di dirglielo.
> Chi si preoccupa delle conseguenze delle proprie scelte e si preoccupa davvero del bambino (oltre a comportarsi prima diversamente) si assicura di parlare a lei in condizioni da proteggerlo da reazioni disperate prevedibili.
> Non scaricare tutto su di lei!


Quando gliel'ho detto il piccolo non c'era..
Ma non posso tenerlo fuori casa per giorni..


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Quando gliel'ho detto il piccolo non c'era..
> Ma non posso tenerlo fuori casa per giorni..


Presto sarai fuori casa tu.


----------



## duca74 (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Presto sarai fuori casa tu.


Siii.. troppo facile..
Non mollerà mai..


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Siii.. troppo facile..
> Non mollerà mai..


Se dici e poi non fai le sue reazioni sono produttive.


----------



## duca74 (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se dici e poi non fai le sue reazioni sono produttive.


Si certo.. e non ho intenzione di tirarmi indietro..
Ma ditemi voi.. come fa uno a restare sereno, dopo che ha provato a piantarsi un coltello in pancia e dopo 5 min a buttarsi dalla finestra, il tutto davanti al bimbo, che aveva capito la drammaticità ed ha cominciato a piangere e a gridare.. (scena di sabato sera..)
Io accetto le conseguenze del mio gesto.. ma mi sembra che si sta andando oltre!


----------



## Anais (2 Settembre 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Siii.. troppo facile..
> Non mollerà mai..


La casa di chi è?
A chi è intestata, chi l'ha acquistata?
Se è in comune, è probabile che sia tu a doverla lasciare.


----------



## Anais (2 Settembre 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Si certo.. e non ho intenzione di tirarmi indietro..
> Ma ditemi voi.. come fa uno a restare sereno, dopo che ha provato a piantarsi un coltello in pancia e dopo 5 min a buttarsi dalla finestra, il tutto davanti al bimbo, che aveva capito la drammaticità ed ha cominciato a piangere e a gridare.. (scena di sabato sera..)
> Io accetto le conseguenze del mio gesto.. ma mi sembra che si sta andando oltre!


Ancora si voleva gettare dalla finestra?
ma non ci aveva già provato prima delle vacanze? E' un vizio...


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ancora si voleva gettare dalla finestra?
> ma non ci aveva già provato prima delle vacanze? E' un vizio...


ha semplicemente capito che ad una sua azione corrisponde una determinata reazione di Duca: ovvero non se ne va perchè ha paura che lei faccia un gesto estremo...


----------



## duca74 (2 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> La casa di chi è?
> A chi è intestata, chi l'ha acquistata?
> Se è in comune, è probabile che sia tu a doverla lasciare.


si in comune..


----------



## duca74 (2 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ha semplicemente capito che ad una sua azione corrisponde una determinata reazione di Duca: ovvero non se ne va perchè ha paura che lei faccia un gesto estremo...


Diciamo che sono più preoccupato per il piccolo..
quando è in questo stato non è lucida e non riesce a provvedere a lui nel modo giusto..


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono più preoccupato per il piccolo..
> quando è in questo stato non è lucida e non riesce a provvedere a lui nel modo giusto..


tu sai che in questo modo non ne uscirai mai da questa situazione? cerca di farla aiutare da qualcuno... che ne so... sua madre?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono più preoccupato per il piccolo..
> quando è in questo stato non è lucida e non riesce a provvedere a lui nel modo giusto..


Non cedere ai ricatti
Cerca di tutelare il piccolo se pensi che possa essere in qualche modo in pericolo. Rivolgiti a qualcuno
Ma non cedere ai ricatti o resterai legato a lei per sempre. Ho esempi molto vicini a me di situazioni come queste.


----------



## duca74 (2 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu sai che in questo modo non ne uscirai mai da questa situazione? cerca di farla aiutare da qualcuno... che ne so... sua madre?


che è pure in baruffa con lei..
so che si sta confidando con la sorella però..


----------



## duca74 (2 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non cedere ai ricatti
> Cerca di tutelare il piccolo se pensi che possa essere in qualche modo in pericolo. Rivolgiti a qualcuno
> Ma non cedere ai ricatti o resterai legato a lei per sempre. Ho esempi molto vicini a me di situazioni come queste.


Portarlo via con me?

No questa volta voglio essere fermo!
Sennò non ne usciamo più..


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> che è pure in baruffa con lei..
> so che si sta confidando con la sorella però..


Ti sta ricattando e ti tiene in pugno... è questo che non hai capito


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Portarlo via con me?
> 
> No questa volta voglio essere fermo!
> Sennò non ne usciamo più..



Non credo tu possa farlo a meno che davvero non si provi che questa donna ha atteggiamenti che potrebberlo mettere in pericolo
Purtroppo è difficile capire quanto ci faccia (come casi che conosco io) e quanto ci è.


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

vista la drammaticità della cosa, gesti inconsulti e varie, starei attento, fossi in voi, a dare consigli.


----------



## Calipso (2 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non cedere ai ricatti
> Cerca di tutelare il piccolo se pensi che possa essere in qualche modo in pericolo. Rivolgiti a qualcuno
> Ma non cedere ai ricatti o resterai legato a lei per sempre. Ho esempi molto vicini a me di situazioni come queste.


quoto


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vista la drammaticità della cosa, gesti inconsulti e varie, starei attento, fossi in voi, a dare consigli.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vista la drammaticità della cosa, gesti inconsulti e varie, starei attento, fossi in voi, a dare consigli.


Anche io sto pensando alla stessa cosa. Per questo deve accertarsi con l'aiuto di qualcuno sul reale stato di salute di questa donna.


----------



## Calipso (2 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io sto pensando alla stessa cosa. Per questo deve accertarsi con l'aiuto di qualcuno sul reale stato di salute di questa donna.




riquoto


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vista la drammaticità della cosa, gesti inconsulti e varie, starei attento, fossi in voi, a dare consigli.


deve farla aiutare...ma non può essere lui a farlo


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vista la drammaticità della cosa, gesti inconsulti e varie, starei attento, fossi in voi, a dare consigli.



Verde mio
Sono cose delicatissime

ed ecco cosa intendevo io dicendo facile dire ad una persona lasciala, lascialo ecc..ecc..

Bisogna vedere quanto è d'accordo l'altro...

E noi nulla sappiamo dell'altra persona che non posta qui...:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vista la drammaticità della cosa, gesti inconsulti e varie, starei attento, fossi in voi, a dare consigli.



stavo leggendo 
e pensavo alla stessa cosa ...
c'è davvero da stare attenti noi non sappiamo quanto e come la situazione si evolva 
quoto....


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io sto pensando alla stessa cosa. Per questo deve accertarsi con l'aiuto di qualcuno sul reale stato di salute di questa donna.


magari la porta a fare un consulto medico, che dici? lei sarebbe felice pensando che suo marito la giudica pazza.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> magari la porta a fare un consulto medico, che dici? lei sarebbe felice pensando che suo marito la giudica pazza.


Dai che c'entra?
Deve semplicemente rivolegersi a qualcuno magari da solo e provare a capire e poi se è il caso si rivolgersi a qualcuno di competente insieme a lei
Altrimenti che deve fare? Restare legato a lei per sempre vittima di un ricatto? Non credo faccia il bene di quel bimbo, non voglio pensare in che clima possa crescere


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dai che c'entra?
> Deve semplicemente rivolegersi a qualcuno magari da solo e provare a capire e poi se è il caso si rivolgersi a qualcuno di competente insieme a lei
> Altrimenti che deve fare? Restare legato a lei per sempre vittima di un ricatto? Non credo faccia il bene di quel bimbo, non voglio pensare in che clima possa crescere


lui può fare tutto ciò che gli pare la cosa migliore. tu no.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lui può fare tutto ciò che gli pare la cosa migliore. tu no.


Certo. non ti capisco questa volta
Entra qui si sfoga e cerca un consiglio. Ovvio che poi agisca come meglio crede.


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dai che c'entra?
> Deve semplicemente rivolegersi a qualcuno magari da solo e provare a capire e poi se è il caso si rivolgersi a qualcuno di competente insieme a lei
> Altrimenti che deve fare? Restare legato a lei per sempre vittima di un ricatto? Non credo faccia il bene di quel bimbo, non voglio pensare in che clima possa crescere



:up:


----------



## viola di mare (2 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:



io il dubbio che questa donna stia male davvero ce l'ho...

ed oltre al dubbio anche tanta paura... in primis di lasciarle mio figlio...

boh sarà che queste cose mi hanno sempre disturbato parecchio, mi viene quasi un attacco di panico a pensare che questa si voleva conficcare un coltello nella pancia o si voleva gettare dal balcone...


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io il dubbio che questa donna stia male davvero ce l'ho...
> 
> ed oltre al dubbio anche tanta paura... in primis di lasciarle mio figlio...
> 
> boh sarà che queste cose mi hanno sempre disturbato parecchio, mi viene quasi un attacco di panico a pensare che questa si voleva conficcare un coltello nella pancia o si voleva gettare dal balcone...


si, ma nessuno gli sta dicendo di prendere sotto gamba la cosa.
solo che se vuole uscirne deve farla aiutare, e non può farlo lui...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vista la drammaticità della cosa, gesti inconsulti e varie, starei attento, fossi in voi, a dare consigli.


Quoto e l'unicomconsiglio che do a Duca: vedete i di trovare uno psicologo che vi aiuti ad affrontare questa cosa.


----------



## duca74 (2 Settembre 2013)

Piano ragazzi state calmi..

cercando di analizzare le cose razionalmente:

questa volta non mi tiro indietro.. non posso andare avanti così in eterno
è anche vero che non posso del tutto ignorare la drammaticità dei fatti..
sicuramente mia moglie ha bisogno di un aiuto, ma come giustamente è stato detto, non posso darglielo io..
il piccolo deve stare fuori da tutta questa cosa.. lui non è ha colpa..

Proverò a parlare con sua sorella che mi pare un persona pacata e positiva.. vediamo se ci può dare un'aiuto..


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

ecco bravo, rivolgiti a chi vi conosce entrambe ed è materialmente più vicino.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto e l'unicomconsiglio che do a Duca: vedete i di trovare uno psicologo che vi aiuti ad affrontare questa cosa.



Solo ora capisco quanto ho fatto male 
ma non continuare pscicologia ...
Noto che oggigiorno per ogni problema 
alè 
da chi si va ...
dallo pscicologo ...ed é una figata dopo tutto...
ma spero vivamente che le generazioni future 
siano molto più forti psicologicamente ...

IMHO


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2013)

ma Duca che fine ha fatto? rimitivo:


----------



## Anais (24 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma Duca che fine ha fatto? rimitivo:


Me lo sono chiesta anche io


----------

